# Idiegogo - Updates



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I finally decided to give it a try after people here mentioned it.

D-Day for me is February so I made it for 60 days and put the amount high. If it has zero donations I can at least say I gave it a try.

https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/bring-me-home-and-pay-back-some-helpful-people/x/9429767


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Hope it works for you, Michael. Best of luck!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Best of luck...and it looks like you have three donations already!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Your blurb is too rambling. You need to tighten it up. The price is excessive. $3000 is enough to get you home and a week of food and shelter until you get a job. The cover image isn't appealing. Make it softer. Appeal to your customers, mostly women. What you should promise your donors is a picture of you in front of LAX a week after you get the money and stick to it.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

drno said:


> Your blurb is too rambling. You need to tighten it up. The price is excessive. $3000 is enough to get you home and a week of food and shelter until you get a job. The cover image isn't appealing. Make it softer. Appeal to your customers, mostly women. What you should promise your donors is a picture of you in front of LAX a week after you get the money and stick to it.


I don't care to lie for donations, what I said in the blurb ran true. To leave the Philippines I will pay at the airport Immigration fee of around 3000 peso and it's been a while, but a smaller terminal fee as well. Passport renewal 100 dollars and courier fee to pick up and deliver back, those are the rules. Just that alone is around 250. I cannot just walk out on someone as poor as me who has helped me and give them nothing. 2,500 and America 1,000. It's around 3,750. A plane ticket I have no idea what they go for now but I am sure I could get one for just around 1,000 or a little more. It rings up to about 5,000.

I need that to leave without a dime in my pocket. It's not up to other people to bail me out, they were my stupid mistakes in life. To write a bookset and have it professionally edited was not needed in the blurb, but it was what I wanted to do. I doubt if i will ever pass a medical exam again and I am sure there are some places I could find some kind of work.

I set the goal high and explained what I wanted to do. My vertebrae's in my back are rubbing against each other, my days of heavy A/C units lifting are over. I walk a little curved because of my spine, but I can still walk around and I am not helpless. I can fix just about anything.

I was not expecting more then ten dollars to tell you the truth. I have almost 1900 twitter fans, but as far as I know they never bought a book from me.

Basically I don't want to go to America and say thanks look at me I am homeless again. It would mean starting over again and I mentioned a used RV and such on the blurb. It's not tight the blurb, but it's readable.

drno, why would I promise someone a picture of me standing in front of the air port? I hate airports. If would be better standing in front of a used RV or putting solar panels together next to the RV.

I stayed in the damn war for 8 years not because I wanted to, I needed to, I did not want to let anyone down.

I cannot just bail on people who have helped me, no matter how bad they treated me.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

I think drno was just kidding--you know, replying in the same way people tend to reply when a cover and blurb is posted in the cafe? 

Anyway, best of luck Michael, I hope you get to come home soon.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who donated or even if you didn't, thank you for the kind words.

I am not trying to pull the wool over anyone's head and I did not want to do the Indiegogo in the first place, because I felt there were people who were really in need and much more deserving then me.

I am trying to go back to where I belong, I don't belong in the Philippines. I will fly to South Carolina and take it from there. I thought the four book thing would be good. It could show what I did with the money. I did not want to put out an unedited set of books after people donated, I want to show I was improving.

I thought I annoyed people more then anything else, I am glad that is not always the case. I would like to think as Kboards as people who are my friends.

The bottom line is I could not sell ice water to someone in the desert, I tweeted my almost 1900 followers and facebook I only have a handful I did not send a message to them.

I had five people who donated and I think they were all from Kboards, I already have donations in the sum of $240.00. I think the people who gave are on Kboard. It will dry up in a day or two and the donations board will stop turning for the remaining time left.

If for what ever reason someone did not read my blurb and donated and think I am misleading, I welcome anyone to cancel their donations who might have been mislead by a poor Blurb.

I have lived the last two years and it has been a tough experience for me both socially and emotionally. I learned a lot over the two years as well. I was always working before and never had a chance to really see my surroundings until now.

I always fell in love so fast before, I am now seeing first hand there is no such thing as love here. It's all just survival. Things I knew for certain my whole life i found were wrong and I did not know half of what I thought I knew.

I picked a high number because the event is lasting for 60 days. I have no idea what to expect from something like this, not a clue.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I want to thank everyone it's at 2% already and 300.00 dollars. The donations are up to seven people already. Thanks again and my blurb is staying the way it is, I want people to know if they donate where the moneys will be used. One thing is certain I would buy an inexpensive camera and make a website to include the journey to America, I was there for two months after Iraq shutdown to train for Afghanistan and a new company. It's been a long time and after I get there it will take a while to get use to. I have been gone long enough, it's time to go home, the whole country is my home now.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwallock said:


> I don't not mean to be disrespectful at all, but why you? Why should people give you $20,000 to start a new life? Tens of millions of people are struggling... I know I'm putting myself in a bad position by saying this, but I read your blurb on your Indiegogo, and it didn't move me. I am not trying to be mean and I think its good that you want to do something/live differently, I just don't understand where $20,000 really goes. I also don't understand why people are going to be easily attracted to give/donate to you. The blurb is long and sorta messy or maybe I just found it hard to follow. I guess I really am trying to be super nice when I post this, but if you want to raise your goal you have to prove you deserve this money, and you have to show people that you will do good things with it. Also I want to ask again, why you? Why should we donate to you, there are serval dozen people on Indiegogo who need donations because they are fighting extreme illness or can't afford medical treatment, what makes your cause important? A crowd funding project to buy you plane tickets sounds good... But an RV trailer, help to publish 6 books + editing costs, and then money for you to give to people who have help you?-- No that probably won't happen. You should probably ask for essentials only at this point. This way people are more inclined to donate. You can fly to America and look into getting a job to pay for an RV, your books, and other things.
> 
> *The reason I posted this is I'm trying to help you make a better campaign and get a good idea of what I think about before I donate to a project.*
> 
> *I truly hope you the best my friend, I enjoy reading your posts around the forums and if I find a book that sounds interesting I will buy one of your titles.*


Good post, not offended at all and it makes sense. If you check posts I was a part of I asked the very same question why me? the world is full of people who are far more deserving them me. If you look under films you will see many donations and you could also why them? The books are a story for the donations to show if they made a difference or not. The editing part if you search my name you will see many one star reviews and that is why an editor.

So the question remains why me? I surly will not be the next president and I have nothing that important to add to America if I ever get back there. America owes me nothing. I did put myself in harms way for many years supporting Americas loved ones, but so have others. My feet are a mess with blisters on the bottoms and numb toes, might be gout might be diabetes, probably no one will hire me anyway, so why me? I guess everyone has their own problems and their shouldn't even be a Indiegogo.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Good post, not offended at all and it makes sense. If you check posts I was a part of I asked the very same question why me? the world is full of people who are far more deserving them me. If you look under films you will see many donations and you could also why them? The books are a story for the donations to show if they made a difference or not. The editing part if you search my name you will see many one star reviews and that is why an editor.
> 
> So the question remains why me? I surly will not be the next president and I have nothing that important to add to America if I ever get back there. America owes me nothing. I did put myself in harms way for many years supporting Americas loved ones, but so have others. My feet are a mess with blisters on the bottoms and numb toes, might be gout might be diabetes, probably no one will hire me anyway, so why me? I guess everyone has their own problems and their shouldn't even be a Indiegogo.


Michael, please don't feel bad about your Indiegogo campaign. I would ask, why NOT you? Yes, many people have problems. That does not mean your own problems are not worthy of attention and caring.

Always remember that you have many friends here on Kboards who wish the best for you.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Michael, I hope you chose the "flexible" Indiegogo campaign, so that you'll be able to keep these donations, even if you don't reach the very high goal you set. It would be terrible to reach $5,000 and not get any of it because you didn't reach $20,000.

Hey, I think it's great that you're doing this, but don't set it up in a self-defeating way, okay? Self-defeating would be: 1) all-or-nothing campaign, 2) with a super-high goal, and 3) a "fine then I just won't do it!" response to questions like the ones Dwallock raised (he wasn't trying to shoot you down; he's was trying to help you strengthen your message). I know it's uncomfortable to ask for help, but there are people here who really do want to help you.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Good post, not offended at all and it makes sense. If you check posts I was a part of I asked the very same question why me? the world is full of people who are far more deserving them me. If you look under films you will see many donations and you could also why them? The books are a story for the donations to show if they made a difference or not. The editing part if you search my name you will see many one star reviews and that is why an editor.


This is what I love about sites like Indiegogo and others. You put your story out there and let the people decide if it's a cause or business they want to support. My feeling is that there is no harm in asking. Some may not support you, some will. It is their decision.

I wish you the best and hope you can get yourself home, soon!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

vlmain said:


> This is what I love about sites like Indiegogo and others. You put your story out there and let the people decide if it's a cause or business they want to support. My feeling is that there is no harm in asking. Some may not support you, some will. It is their decision.
> 
> I wish you the best and hope you can get yourself home, soon!


This. These sites are a helping cyber hand when there's no other hand available. Everyone has a right to ask for help just as everyone has the right to give or refuse that help.

I wish you good luck going forward, Michael. I get the feeling you're past ready to go home to the US and wake up to the next day of the rest of your life.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Aren't you a US citizen? Go to the embassy. I'm pretty sure they will fly you home for free.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

ㅈㅈ said:


> Aren't you a US citizen? Go to the embassy. I'm pretty sure they will fly you home for free.


I just had a quick search:

*What other assistance is available to a destitute U.S. citizen if family or friends cannot provide financial help?*
Destitute U.S. citizens in need of help overseas should contact the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate or the U.S. Department of State, Office of Overseas Citizens Services, at (88 407-4747 (or from overseas +1 202-501-4444), for information about other assistance options and eligibility requirements.

Have you tried enquiring about this?


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

ʬ said:


> I'm personally concerned about your history of spending your money on Filipino prostitutes. Your tour guide to the Philippines is nothing more than an exploitation guide.


Yes. THIS!

Call or go to the embassy if you really need help. They have programs and assistance that you might be eligible for. Don't ask kind strangers on the internet to fund your addictions, please!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Michael, 
You said you are or were HVAC.  When you get back to the states apply for a shop job at an HVAC company.    My dad's job when I was born was sheet metal mechanic.    He made the ducts.    His last job (but for a different company) was shop foreman because he was not able to work in the field anymore.  His brother got a job there too also working in the shop due to age.
Anyway just a thought.    
Love,
cin


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I have never looked into his works, but I know that his life experiences have been completely different from mine or anyone I know. I wish him the best. Maybe things will change for him once he gets home. Maybe a helping hand is all he needs to set his sights a bit higher.

I wish you all the best, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I've removed posts that have gone over the line into personal attacks.  While I think it's fair to say one has concerns about the legitimacy of asking strangers for money or to have questions about the campaign itself, several posts have gone over the line.  Those posts and posts that referred to them have been removed.

Michael,

I hope, one way or another, you are able to get back the US safely.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with those who have said you set the goal too high. This is self-defeating because indiegogo charges 9% if you chose flexible funding and did not reach your goal and only 4% if you did reach your goal.

Therefore it makes sense to choose a much smaller sum that is more likely to achieve full funding. Don’t worry that people will donate less. I've studied some of these campaigns and sometimes they get overfunded. People will donate what they want regardless of whether the goal was met or not.

A couple of people have said you have out a guide to something in the Philippines. I deleted the mention of guide to what since I see Betsy has modded this thread to remove all mention of it. I did not click on the link--not interested--but I strongly suggest you unpublish any such ebook and delete all mention or references to it because people who come across it may have doubts about funding you.

Also, I thought all this while that you were a Filipino. If you're an American citizen, there must be some help you can get from the U.S. embassy, as others have said.

Best of luck!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am trying to go to indiegogo but the site iss not loading, I will make changes if I ever get it to load.

Yesterday I had a better connection, today it's terrible. I will try to respond the best I can to the posts, some people are mad and I can see why they would be. I am a person who ha spend a good time of my life working overseas.

I will tell you a little about Iraq and Afghanistan. Iraq for the longest time the internet was terrible but near the end it got much better and so did communications back home. Living conditions were much better in Iraq then in Afghanistan.  The place I live in Afghanistan was a 20 foot shipping container shared with two other people. If you made any little noise you woke someone else up, I spent less than 4 or 5 hours a day in that container and a lot of nights I went to a make shift library and fell a sleep in a comfortable chair. I worked everyday 12 hours a day and in Iraq sometimes closer to 20 hours a day during the build up of troops. We worked holidays, everyday. Afghanistan it was kept to 12 hours a day, for the most part. One day i was sykpeing the Philippines the women I lived with, I was wearing my Kevlar helmet, and armored vest, a bullet hit next to me while I was sykpeing, a military officers screamed at me to get in the bunker, I missed her and loved her. I only had a small window of time where I could call her and i did not want to miss it. Yes I felt real love for a girl I was with there in the Philippines. where ever I went she went and I did not take all kinds of women over there. Before I was committed to her I did, I was wild. I like the concept one man and one women especially when you found the one who you thought was your soul mate.

I loved the simple things and I enjoyed holding hands and being with the person I loved, I adored her. She was beautiful and I was not even remotely handsome. I met her she had a son from a previous relationship and I took care of him the whole time I was In the middle east. He was living with her mother and I told her to bring in with her and we would rent a place, she was truly happy and I could fell the joy when I saw her face lite up. If i did not get hurt she might have still been with me. It hurt me bad when I had the operations and her sisters took care of me and not her, how she was embarrassed to walk on the same side of the street as me. After i got hurt all things changed and her love for me disappeared, I knew she never had love for me and it hurt.

She was just trying to take care of her kid and survive, was she wrong, I think not When I got hurt she was scared and we were both without the means to take care of ourselves..I can honestly say if I was with an American girl it would have been the same, the stress of not having money can tear people apart.I ws always a strong provider even in America I worked more than one job if I needed to and put in a lot of hours. Someone said the word to feed my addictions. I smoke to much, in the Philippines a pack of cigarettes cost about 80 cents. Many of times I don't eat so I can smoke or have coffee. Eat a pack of noodles or bread. I can buy 6 packs of noodles for a dollar and the cheaper bread for one dollar.

I don't go to bars and chase women here, I sit in a room most times by myself. I don't go out an buy alcohol or girls. So the addiction is cigarettes and I trade that for food most of the time. The area where I live is surrounded by girls who work in the bar. That is their business not mine. My guide tells all that. I lost a lot and maybe others can learn from that. The person I was with just wanted to survive, I was angry at first, but I can't blame her now.

I always wanted the white picket fence an wife by my side. It did not happen that way.I was a person who stayed with one girl and did not change girls. I found one to have a relationship with. After I spent four months in afgha or Iraq the girl picked me up at the airport and I got drunk for three or four days with her by myside, then we went home and stayed out of the bars. Sometimes we rented a small bar or karaoke place and set up speakers and played the acoustic guitar and keyboard, it was fun, i have youtube vids under mikga45.

I love my country and I want to go home, it's that simple, I saved lives a few times in America while I worked sometimes as a volunteer firefighter. I helped soldiers overseas.I have no redeeming quality's and failed miserably in my love life. but I do not hangout in bars and chase women. The motor home is to have peace and get away from all that junk, I am so tired of. To unpublish the book would mean I am hiding something which I am not.

I will try to re-work the blurb and remove the motorhome and books and drop the price down. I had protests about doing Idiegogo and this is why, nothing but headaches. I am not a saint, far from it, I messed up a lot in my life and have done a lot of things I am not proud of.

The embassy is not there to give out money, they will call to out you get a relative to give you a lone. I almost lost my foot to a grinder  year ago, i don't even know if I can wear shoes yet, and the blisters on the bottom of my feet I am afraid to find out why, luckily i have no money for doctors anyway. So who ever is looking for a person who has great quality I would say keep looking, I have more faults then things that are good.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

My email is not loading at all and either is indiegogo. I want to email each person who has donated to thank them privately, but my email is not loading.

I will thank you here, Thank you everyone.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I just hit the unpublished button for the guide, t was meant to help others not fall the way I did. I did not put it out to offend it's now removed. I think Amazon might take 20 mins or so to remove it. Sorry if it offended anyone.

I have a slow connection now and I am trying to make changes and I try to change the amount it is grayed out. I did not see a option  for flexi pay anywhere either. I removed info for books and motor home. I will keep trying to make the changes. 

I'm in Idiegogo Life and it says there is a 3% processing fee only. I did not see anything on flex pay. I emailed support and asked to change the goal amount from 20 to 5k if that is possible. I also asked them to change the time from 60 days to 30 days.

Its 18 Dec today it started yesterday so that would make it end on Jan 17 or 18. I need to get a new passport and that would put the pay out some time the first week of Feb. I am suppose to find out the soonest of getting a pension in Feb that will be 6 months. The lady at the embassy told me normally they send you to a doctor that they provide to update your conditions to determine if you get it or not. I got to get out of here. The sooner the better.

Everything will depend on if support can make changes or not, I will keep it updated, and thanks again.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I just hit the unpublished button for the guide, t was meant to help others not fall the way I did. I did not put it out to offend it's now removed. I think Amazon might take 20 mins or so to remove it. Sorry if it offended anyone.
> 
> I have a slow connection now and I am trying to make changes and I try to change the amount it is grayed out. I did not see a option for flexi pay anywhere either. I removed info for books and motor home. I will keep trying to make the changes.


I checked the Indiegogo support pages. It says you can't edit [change] your funding goal after your campaign goes live. So if you started out choosing fixed finding, it has to stay that way. You wouldn't get any money unless you reached your goal. Check again and see whether you set this up as fixed or flexible. I think you did "fixed," since on other people's campaigns I've seen some text that says "flexible funding," and I didn't see that on your page.
https://support.indiegogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/202444726-What-You-Can-Can-t-Edit-After-Your-Campaign-Is-Live
"What you can and can't edit after your campaign is live"

Also see this:
https://support.indiegogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/526496-Fees-Pricing-
"Fees and pricing" It says you can only change between fixed and flexible when your campaign is still in the "draft" mode.

If you wanted to start over with a new campaign, one with flexible funding (so you could keep whatever amount of money was donated), you could do that, but Indiegogo won't let you end your current campaign early once you have started getting donations. You can only delete it if you haven't received any donations.

My suggestion: If you think you won't get anything out of this Indiegogo campaign, since you seem to be stuck with fixed funding and may not reach such a high goal, you could just let this one ride out and fail, and start over with a new Indiegogo campaign in 60 days. They allow you to repeat a campaign. But you need the funding sooner than four months from now.

Option: you could just forget about this Indiegogo campaign (donors won't be billed if you don't meet your goal) since you didn't set it up properly, and start a campaign tomorrow on a different site, such as GoFundMe.com. That's what I would recommend. GFM lets you keep all your donations regardless of whether you reach your goal. Here is their Questions page. See "What if I don't reach my goal?"
http://www.gofundme.com/questions/

I tried to find out on the GoFundMe terms pages whether you could run a campaign from the Philippines, but they only mention the countries whose currencies they support. However, there are over 300 GFM pages from people in the Philippines (search "Philippines" in the "Emergencies" category and you'll see them), so obviously you could do it.

If you want to abandon the Indiegogo campaign and start a new campaign on GoFundMe (or whatever site you choose), I'd advise starting a new thread and let this one drift on down to the back pages. You could give a short explanation of the change in the new thread, but you want to have the new link right in the opening post, not the old link to Indiegogo. If I were you I wouldn't post anything on your Indiegogo page about having a separate campaign elsewhere; I'd just leave the old text on Indiegogo as is. You'd tell us here on Kboards, of course.

By the way, don't use Kickstarter. They don't have a flexible finding option. According to their FAQ page, it's "all or nothing." You have to reach your goal.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet i am not in the Idiegogo  program I am in the Idiegogo Life program which has no fee's except for the fixed processing fee of 3%.

I sent them and email and asked if the goal was not met would I still get paid and asked about changing goal and time frame. I will update here as soon as I can.
I have people mad at me and they have started attacking my books with bad reviews. Our Turn was never free and I just got a one star from that and other books. I received the reviews all at the same time and I just went to the first page. 

Our Turn has not even been downloaded this month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

How You will Receive Money

Indiegogo Life sends money via ACH or Wire bank transfer.

All donations are held until your fundraiser's deadline and then sent as a lump sum (minus payment processor fees of 3%) to your bank account via ACH (Automatic Clearing House) or International Wire transfer.
https://indiegogolife.support.indiegogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/204372303-When-to-Expect-Your-Funds

So you will get the money even if you don't make it to $20000.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

drno said:


> How You will Receive Money
> 
> Indiegogo Life sends money via ACH or Wire bank transfer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Every single US embassy or mission in the world offers repatriation loans to destitute, impoverished and in crisis US citizens. I know this because a friend from college got into a very, very difficult situation in a not so great place and had to use one to get home. They will provide you with medical treatment if you are in immediate need, airfare, sundries, etc to get home. You sign a promissory note to pay it back once you're home. 

It takes a few days to go from application to approval and ticket home but it would solve your most pressing issue right now. Not (possibly, if you get funding) 60 days from now on an Indiegogo wish. Either way, best of luck to you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Lo/Roxie said:


> Every single US embassy or mission in the world offers repatriation loans to destitute, impoverished and in crisis US citizens. I know this because a friend from college got into a very, very difficult situation in a not so great place and had to use one to get home. They will provide you with medical treatment if you are in immediate need, airfare, sundries, etc to get home. You sign a promissory note to pay it back once you're home.
> 
> It takes a few days to go from application to approval and ticket home but it would solve your most pressing issue right now. Not (possibly, if you get funding) 60 days from now on an Indiegogo wish. Either way, best of luck to you.


I cannot sign a note to payback a loan when there is no money to pay it back with. Indiegogo has pretty much stalled out, but there is always hope. Thank you for the information and I will keep my fingers and my toes cross that things get better later. Kboard gave a lot to make it $465.00 and without there help I think there would have been zero donations on Idiegogo. I am grateful for what Kboards has given. Sometimes, somethings were just not met to be. After one person decided to target my books and gave four of them one star reviews the hope of writing has started to fizzle.
my four books by the reviewer, our turn has not even been downloaded this month or borrowed, it's not in select and has never been free.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A3DIZRARW4LQFQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_pdp


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

I believe you can sign a promissory note even if you have no money to pay it back with. There's a section on getting financial assistance when a repatriation loan is still outstanding: http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/86600.pdf

It is worth looking into because if one doesn't crack 5% of their goal in two days on indiegogo, it would have to go viral for some reason (or be randomly selected to be featured by indiegogo) to achieve any movement towards the goal. This is just my experience (I check indiegogo a few times a month to see if there are any worthwhile campaigns.)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Also, if you can piece together a little more money, you can travel by boat. A friend of mine did that while she was traveling the world on a shoestring.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> I believe you can sign a promissory note even if you have no money to pay it back with. There's a section on getting financial assistance when a repatriation loan is still outstanding: http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/86600.pdf
> 
> It is worth looking into because if one doesn't crack 5% of their goal in two days on indiegogo, it would have to go viral for some reason (or be randomly selected to be featured by indiegogo) to achieve any movement towards the goal. This is just my experience (I check indiegogo a few times a month to see if there are any worthwhile campaigns.)


It's at 2% now and it's day two, it would have to advance 3% in a very short time to make the 5% cut-off, not likely to happen. Thank you for the information, I will keep it handy in case I get approved for disability or if I am thrown in the streets which ever happens first. Thanks again.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael -- 

I put a link to your campaign on my website / author page at the 'Zon.

Hopefully it will allow you to reach your goal.

Best of luck.

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

A.E. Williams said:


> Michael --
> 
> I put a link to your campaign on my website / author page at the 'Zon.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Bluebonnet i am not in the Idiegogo program I am in the Idiegogo Life program which has no fee's except for the fixed processing fee of 3%.
> 
> I sent them and email and asked if the goal was not met would I still get paid and asked about changing goal and time frame. I will update here as soon as I can.
> I have people mad at me and they have started attacking my books with bad reviews. Our Turn was never free and I just got a one star from that and other books. I received the reviews all at the same time and I just went to the first page.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the Indiegogo Life program.

I'm sorry to see that some people are being mean and one-starring your books.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It's okay. I guess they were just giving me a early Christmas present with the reviews. A few bad apples always fall from the tree. People have been very helpful here and the bad reviews will not spoil that.

I wanted to comment on A.E. Williams site as well. I checked out your web page and I want to thank you again for posting that and to tell you about your book website. It's gorgeous, when I envision what a website should be like I cannot help but think it should be like you'res, very cool and the colors work great without giving the visitors sore eyes, which many websites have with the poor choice of colors.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Do you have any contacts in the military that could get you on a military flight back home?  You also might check out shipping companies to see if you could hitch a ride on a tramp steamer and work your way across; although if you are in precarious physical shape, that might be a risky venture.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

That's just it, back home their is no home to go to. I can only hope I get the pension in Feb, Which will help me get a start. It looks like the Idiegogo pretty much stalled out as one person here said it would. If I get the pension the money I have so far in donations will allow me to get a passport and stay in a hotel for a while, some shoes to wear and a few other things. If I get the pension and the lady said they might paid you for the days you did not work, I could get a used motor home and have a place to live. I can only wait and see what happens. If I get thrown in the streets i will go to the embassy and see about getting a ticket to fly on a loan, better to be homeless in America then here. If I get the pension and some back paid I would have a place to live.


----------



## bundtbaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck Michael,

I hope you get there. 

ps. I agree with David S. about writing that book


----------



## bboss (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Michael,

You could always post your story and start a campaign on http://www.gofundme.com maybe you can gain some traction over there. Also I think if you could add a video of you telling your story or maybe some pictures of you and your living conditions would help make your campaign more personal and should help with donations.

Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> I checked the Indiegogo support pages. It says you can't edit [change] your funding goal after your campaign goes live. So if you started out choosing fixed finding, it has to stay that way. You wouldn't get any money unless you reached your goal. Check again and see whether you set this up as fixed or flexible. I think you did "fixed," since on other people's campaigns I've seen some text that says "flexible funding," and I didn't see that on your page.
> https://support.indiegogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/202444726-What-You-Can-Can-t-Edit-After-Your-Campaign-Is-Live
> "What you can and can't edit after your campaign is live"
> 
> ...


I do not want to start another fund raiser, it would make me feel like I was deceiving people. I looked at the other site, but it just did not feel right for me. As someone mentioned early after 60 days I will get the money from Idiegogo within 15 days after the campaign is complete.

I still have hope that it will continue to receive donations, if not I will make due with my life the best I can. So I will not create another thread this will be the only campaign I will run.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

bboss said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> You could always post your story and start a campaign on http://www.gofundme.com maybe you can gain some traction over there. Also I think if you could add a video of you telling your story or maybe some pictures of you and your living conditions would help make your campaign more personal and should help with donations.
> 
> Good Luck!


I don't want to start another campaign, if I saw someone who neee help on a personal level and they had many campaigns I would feel it was a scam. My cell phone broke and I don't have a camera, i sold it to buy food a long tie ago. I have a chap web cam but very slow internet connection. I have no Bed I sleep on a floor. They have one small foam mattress here they let me use a few times and after telling me to get off my mattress I just sleep on the cement floor, not worth the headache. I don't have a web site only a google website for my books, my blog. If I sent pictures I am sure you would all be in shock a wei bit. I am not a website maker, I guess i could send some pics of my foot which i almost lost, blisters on the bottom of my feet. How the paper wall drops off three feet to a area where rats hang out. the walls don't reach the ceiling. this is a squatter area so it means just that. I don't know if pictures could do any good anyway. if someone likes messing with hat stuff would take some pictures. I would not know what to do with them to benefit the donations though. My back is throbbing today... I sleep on a pillows and wrap a sheet around me so the cockroaches don't crawl all over me and turn the opening on my cigarettes towards a hard surface or the cock roaches will eat holes in my cigarettes, they steal the butts from the ashtray. he cockroaches are so many after they eat any food crumbs they attack and eat each other and then the cigarettes, they will chew on you if you give them a chance.

I have books out how to kill cockroaches but here it's impossible they just fly over top the open walls which are exposed to the outside. A bad guy has reached over and stole stuff in the night, they stoled the good modem we had nailed to a wall for good reception. no door that works or locks. Not my house, I am just lucky to live here, beats the street. if i drink a cup of coffee and don't watch it cockroaches will crawl into the cup.

Some people dream of paradise, i dream of cockroaches and rats, when I wake up I find out it's not a dream, I am living that nightmare.  o'well, it could be worst the streets are far worse.

I wrap up also to help agaisnt mosquitoes but they always bite you through the sheets. I hope I don't get Malaria, don't need that now.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugssss Michael.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Hugssss Michael.


Thanks, need that.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are a few more hugssss.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael:

Check your PM....

To the rest of KBoards --

Tis the season...can you spare:

1) $5

2) A link on your web page or blog

3) A mention in your church newsletter

4) A mention in your local media -- newspaper, radio or tv

5) A mention in any other place that makes sense -- 


You have all felt the need to make a difference in the world.

Sometimes, it's right there... right in your face.

Thanks!

Sincerely,

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

I am at category 3 now, and $533.00 towards the 60 day goal. Thank you everyone.

A.E. Williams, I don't even know you except from Kboards. You have stepped way over what would be considered helping someone out with a donation.
I received a great blurb on your website, a nice size donation and now you are promoting to help me out. I also received and invitation if I make it back to the states I can stay at your farm for a little while till I get settled in. I would love to be able to park a small motor home there for a week or two until I regrouped. I will keep my hopes up and again I am extremely grateful for all the help you have given.


----------



## bundtbaby (Jul 22, 2014)

What about contacting the Red Cross or someplace like that to help get you home? 
I just looked online, it looks like some of these place give grants and financial assistance to veterans:

www.legion.org/financialassistance
American Military Family - www.amf100.org
American Red Cross – www.redcross.org
American Solider Foundation - www.soldierfoundation.org
Disabled American Veterans - www.dav.org
Home Front Cares - www.thehomefrontcares.org
Impact a Hero - www.impactahero.org
Mercy for Me - www.mercyforme.org
Military One Source – www.militaryonesource.com
National Association of American Veterans - www.naavets.org
National Resource Directory - www.nationalresourcedirectory.gov
Operation First Response - www.operationfirstresponse.org
Operation Home Front - www.operationhomefront.net
Operation Second Chance - www.operationsecondchance.org
Reserve Aid - www.reserveaid.org
Salute Heroes for Wounded Warriors - www.saluteheroes.org
United Way - liveunited.org
United Way 211 - www.211.org
Unmet Needs - www.unmetneeds.com
USA Cares - www.usacares.org
US Soldiers Foundation - www.ussoldiersfoundation.org
VFW Family Assistance and Unmet Needs - www.vfw.org/Assistance/Family-Assistance/  
Wounded Warrior Project - www.woundedwarriorproject.org


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Dude:

I'm just another dude.  

Everyone needs a bit of a leg up now and then.

I did. I still do.

But, I will tell you something --  your contributions, your story and your perseverance in the face of adversity inspire me.

I admire you. You are doing something that most people never do -- You LIVE. You have followed the path. 

Sure, it ended up in a somewhat odd place...so what?

You have at your fingertips a way to tell your story to people who may never experience a thousandth of what you have accomplished.

And that is what it is - an accomplishment.

You followed your heart. You followed your muse. Authors would kill for that privilege....

And now, you have a momentary setback.

An f***ing hurricane hits, and you set your face into it, lean into it, and survive. 

You note the disastrous state of those around you, and in your telling of the tale, you beg for help for THEM. Not yourself...

You note the generosity of people who can barely afford to feed their own families and children, and they take you in, and you feel bad --- For THEM.

Dude. 

You are one of the most compassionate people I have ever seen.

You want to come back here to the states, and then still help out those left behind?

Well, heck.

Why not?

You need a base of operations, you got it.

You need a plane ticket? I am trying my best to make that happen.

Michael --- I don't say this lightly.

You are a man of action. A man who gets it. A man who seems, to me, to be able to pay it forward, backward and sideways.

Damn right you are coming home....


If I can help, I will.

That's what life is all about....

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

bundtbaby said:


> What about contacting the Red Cross or someplace like that to help get you home?
> I just looked online, it looks like some of these place give grants and financial assistance to veterans:
> 
> www.legion.org/financialassistance
> ...


The home in America is not there, I have no home. I will try idigeo and see where it leads. I could find a motor home that did not cost the price of a yacht, I think I saw old ones before that went for 3,5 to 6k. If you put tires on it and made a few repairs you would have a place to live and you could travel and camp out at the national forests that allow free parking.I do not have the same options when I was younger where I could drive up and get a job in a few days, I failed the two medical exams for a reason. I am not helpless, but my days of throwing a bag or two of cement over my shoulder are over with. I don't even know if i can wear shoes yet. I have flip flops I wear. a grinder almost cut my foot off about a year ago, still not right. If I can get a motor home it will give me a chance to maybe do maintenance repair for exchange to park at places. I still have hope that the social security office at the embassy will call me in Feb and give me back allowance for not working after being failed two times for my type of work A/C. If I get that pay I can afford to get a motor home. I have been paying into the system since I was 15 and I'm entitled to it. I will keep my fingers crossed. To just get to America will allow me to be like I am now, homeless.

A used motor home can give me a chance, a start and especially if i have a monthly pension coming in to pay for gas and food. I can hunt and fish to help on food costs. I want to go with solar power so I am not depended on hook-ups and water filtration and collection. I can install my own solar and water system.

If I get thrown in the streets here, I will take the route to try and return to the states without anything. better to be homeless there then here. I will fly into SC to talk with my bank and take care of other things, if i stay in South Carolina or move, a lot depends on if I get my pension or not. I am a realist and I know Idiego will not reach the goal set. I can only hope that everything lines up so I have a pot to p*ss in. I don't like getting my feet wet.


----------



## RyanAndrewKinder (Dec 14, 2014)

Btw, the title of this thread isn't doing you any good. It reads like "People said why NOT do indiego? Well here you go... here is a threaf that will tell you why NOT to do indiego."


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

RyanAndrewKinder said:


> Btw, the title of this thread isn't doing you any good. It reads like "People said why NOT do indiego? Well here you go... here is a threaf that will tell you why NOT to do indiego."


I changed it to Update, good point.

A.E I wish I was a fraction of what you mentioned above, I am not.

The truth is I'm a broken shell of the man I once was. I lost my honor and compassion and hope, I'm fighting to restore my hope and compassion.
I have lived where I was not wanted, I am just a future cash cow, they think I am messed up enough to get the disability and I would not have to wait till 62. I told them I might not get it. they think I will. I'm living in their place where I have no rights at all, if i want to put a DVD on they take it out and play one they like, it's their house if I don't like it I am free to leave. I was sleeping on foam pad on the floor, its their pad and after they took it away twice I now sleep on a cement floor. I have an expired passport and no where to go, they feed on that it gives them power. I need the motor home to restore a little humility back into my life and honor. I am lucky most of the time I am here alone but not always. I know this is a real mess where the paragraphs are mixed up, I have not slept in two days so excuse the mess. I am talking now of my present place where I live since leaving Quezon city about three or four months ago. The below is about what happened and the long time relationship I had here.

For the last two years my life has spiraled out of control, like a speeding rocket after working eight years in the middle east in two wars. My long term relationship ended, I lost the house I built and the woman who I thought loved me. I went from making six figures a year to making three figures.I lost everything I owned and loved. After two operations in Dubai I knew it was over, removed tissue from a old hernia on the same side and that made two hernia operations and I had another hernia where fluid builds and causes it to swell like grape fruit. so they cut me in two places. Then I went to a doctor about back problems and I was given x-rays showing a curved spine and vertebrates that were almost rubbing together in my back, I was told the years of lifting were over they said I had hytrotopic arthritis or something like that, missing a word in there, I was told my days of lifting A/C units were over, That was before I had the operation and I kept quiet and did not tell anyone and worked another two years with my bad back before they operated on the other stuff. High blood pressure and high cholesterol also wiped me off the availability list. Since I have blisters all the time on the bottom of my feet and both feet my toes are numb. I almost lost my foot to a grinder about a year ago, never had the money to have x-rays taken so they just sewed me up. First time I ever had a accident in my life with tools. I was using a small 4" grinder with a wood blade to cut plywood on the ground, no saw horses and had no money to buy a circular saw or sawzall. anyway the grinder grabbed my pants and took off and landed on my flip flops cutting open my big top from the tip back bout six inches then it started eating in to my ankle. I looked like I was the main character or victim in the chain saw massacre. I wrapped a towel around it the girl was in shock and couldn't help and went to the hospital about 8 in the morning. No one would take me without money, finally late in the afternoon we found a public hospital to sew me up, it probably cut the bone because you could see the bone through the cut. anyway that's all folks.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The grinder was bought after I returned from Dubai and I had the operations. I thought I was home to recover for six weeks and have a job. Did not happen and I left the place I was living in Bulacan and went to Mindenau to my house which was rent free of course. Only problem was I had to put a new Electric panel, no ground rod and you got shocked all the time, the wiring was all wrong and half the things did not work, they had to small panels that were only 8 circuit panels, threw them away and put one large panel in. The bathroom was never even started. I put a dry sand bed in for the shower and piped it and put tile and did the shower and floor. to include installing a toilet, and sink.

I build shelving and we had no cabinet, but still it looked alright. I used the grinder to open up the floor and wall which was cement to repair leaky drain pipes, they glued the pipe together and did not litely sand the shiny pipe off the pipe with sand paper so it leaked. Back in the states i would just use pvc cleaner and run a towel over it to remove the shiny surface, a old plumbers trick. I cut out for the soap dish in the shower and for the toilet paper holder in the bathroom.That was what the grinder was designed for to cut cement and tile with a 4" diamond blade. The grinder turns about 10,000 rpm and I told the girl I was with when I was putting in shelves for the house I needed a circular saw, she wanted me to cut everything by hand, I was from America, hand saws went out with the dinosaurs and I needed a circular saw. So I bought a 4" wood cutting saw blade knowing it was a bad choice to begin with.

Sometimes when your poor your just plain stupid, things you would never do you forget about. The picture is about a year old with the stitches removed from my foot. I don't need to talk about my foot more.  A electric drill here is a large nail and a hammer, wire nuts and wire connectors are never used, they just burn the houses up and start all over.  The best system I have used was the British standard system where the neutral is broke-"controlled with a circuit breaker. A three phase American system has three poles on the breaker, a British system has four poles one for the neutral. If neutral has power such as when the military wired a lot of their own stuff in Iraq incorrectly while they were waiting for contractor to be deployed. If traces of power are on the neutral they will fry the A/C circuit boards and shock people and maybe even take their life. The British system 100% kill's any power on the neutral, no back feed issues or other nuisances.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SSPSIEjzS4I/VJPtu0SlUnI/AAAAAAAABTE/eAVAYLdZ6CA/s600/2013-05-18%2B18.10.57.jpg

_removed embedded image as possibly disturbing to some -- Ann_


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

The US embassies all offer hardship loans to get Americans back to the states.  Why don't you go and apply for help?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I will If February does not happen. If you read above that is my plan, if I get my disability. As long as I can stay here that long, I will grin and bear it. The foot has scars, but it's healed, maybe a little bone missing here and there. I don't know if I can wear shoes yet, so far only flip flops, mainly because of the blisters on the bottom of my feet. the blisters on the bottom of my feet are a pain, they don't hurt unless you walk on them, but I am nervous about possibly finding out why. Many things can happen in Feb, this campaign ends than and the embassy told me that Feb will be the earliest I will hear back about social security disability.

I have a plan that I need to try my best to follow, if the plan fails I will ask the embassy about the ticket.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> I will If February does not happen. If you read above that is my plan, if I get my disability. As long as I can stay here that long, I will grin and bear it. The foot has scars, but it's healed, maybe a little bone missing here and there. I don't know if I can wear shoes yet, so far only flip flops, mainly because of the blisters on the bottom of my feet. the blisters on the bottom of my feet are a pain, they don't hurt unless you walk on them, but I am nervous about possibly finding out why. Many things can happen in Feb, this campaign ends than and the embassy told me that Feb will be the earliest I will hear back about social security disability.
> 
> I have a plan that I need to try my best to follow, if the plan fails I will ask the embassy about the ticket.


I don't understand this:


> If you read above that is my plan, if I get my disability. As long as I can stay here that long, I will grin and bear it.


Are you trying to get back to the states or not? How badly are you trying to get back to the states that you would delay going to the embassy for two months just to see if you get paid?

Maybe I'm just ignorant about the process, but wouldn't someone at the embassy be able to advise you on the best way to go about this so you can still stay financially secure enough to go back home?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Marie Long said:


> I don't understand this:Are you trying to get back to the states or not? How badly are you trying to get back to the states that you would delay going to the embassy for two months just to see if you get paid?
> 
> Maybe I'm just ignorant about the process, but wouldn't someone at the embassy be able to advise you on the best way to go about this so you can still stay financially secure enough to go back home?


I explained everything. Idiego runs until the middle of Feb and my disability answer i possibly coming the same time. That is why i wait, if I get thrown out of here I ill leave and try to go before. It is foolish if I have a chance with idiego and possibly SS to not try and get a small RV so when I get to America I will have a place to live. That is also the reason I am doing a Idiego campaign, I hate it here and that is why I decided to try Idiego.

I am not anxious to go back and live in the woods, I will if I have to. I though I explained it all in this thread. I have no home in America, I talked to the embassy I emailed then a few times and they said they could make phone calls and ask someone in the states to give me a loan. I have no one in the states to give me a loan. I am having a real hard time of it here, real hard. But if I have a chance to get my pension in Feb and Idiego ha higher donations then why would I not try. The embassy if they give you a loan to get to the states when you get there you need a place to go. I am trying to have that place in small motor-home. If I get the SS it can come true. If Idiego goes higher it can come true. To just jump off the plane and say I am here I will do if I have to, I am trying to have some what of a plan.It's almost Jan already. I could stay with the Ex for a few days when I got to SC but I would rather not if I could help it. I need money to give to the person letting me stay here also. To just jump off the plane and say I am here when I have a chance to possibly get a small used motor-home would seem like a poor choice.

There is no home back home, hence a small motor home or something. I could camp on national forest lands and stay for the allowed time for free camping, many allow motor homes if there not to large. I just need something small and cheap. If everything else fails then I will ask to be sent with a ticket that is a loan. The time Feb is over I should have some money from Idiegogo to use for transportation and money to get my passport renewed online, they want you to renew it online. I don't know how long that will take, maybe a few weeks, I could push them to try and speed it up.

The embassy is very limited to what they can and will do, they don't have to give you a loan either, that is up to them. Many people think if you have troubles the embassy wiil make all things better and bale you out, that is not the case They are their to help with passports and for emergency medical or if someone comes up missing, they are not a travel agency. I asked for aid before when I was starving, I called them and their was nothing they could do, I ate the leaves of sweet potatoes to stay alive. They helped nothing it was a wasted call. They emailed me back and then finally someone called me back. before it took a week before they returned my call. Last time I contacted them it took a few days only they had new management.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your journey with SI, Jana. They did the same thing to my ex. He had ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease), was in a wheelchair, and couldn't even feed himself, yet they denied him three times. He had to get an attorney who specialized in SSI claims to finally get approved. 

Michael, don't give up. That's just what they do. You just have to be persistent. Also, once you get back to the US, there are training programs you can get into that will help you prepare for other kinds of careers.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

JanaOnWheels, I read on the social security site and asked a few others who were in my same situation. if I'm making 6 figures a year doing A/C work and my back will no longer handle that kind of work along with many other things that will not allow me to get hired on. The embassy said they send you to a doctor to check you out and if they look at my back x-rays that should be enough. The blister's on my feet I don't know what they are and the high blood pressure and high cholesterol also keeps me from getting hired on. I was told and the way I read it if I had a job making good money they could not expect me to work at wal-mart handing out smiley faces. I was told they could pay to re train you, but they did not like that option. I paid a lot of money into the system and when you need it? They don't want to give it to you. 

I was not hoping to hear about what you had to go through. I had high hopes for that and now it seems distant. The Indiegogo I am on is not the Indiegogo, it's the "Indiegogo Life" program and on this thread someone researched it and you do get paid after your 60 days is up even if your goal is not met, and then a waiting period up to two weeks after the closing date to get paid. I have 59 days left and it's at 588.00 right now. I know it will not even come close to reaching the goal. It's midnight here now, tomorrow I will send a email off and tell them I have a expired passport and no money, can they help?

I checked before it costs 100.00 to renew your passport and then you have to pay a courier service to pick it up where you live and then to deliver it back to you. I would guess the service should be no more then 25 each way to pick up and deliver the passport back. It would be about 150.00 dollars and I am only guessing at the courier service fees. They were not on the website I looked for them. The person who volunteered I told him I would have a motor home if I was successful. I would not just move into someone's house. The way you are talking even if they called my about the ss it is unlikely I will get ti right away or I might not get it at all.

If I go to a different plan I might be able to try and find a job as a maintenance man at one of the Apartment complex's. they have many because it's near Clemson University. i can do all the trades and i have worked a lot in two of them, Hvac and electrical to include working for total service companies where I did some plumbing as well. I can do drywall, tile, carpentry, cabinetry and doors and such like changing the door hardware and making keys.  i am not much of a painter and I am not a carpet person. Most of the jobs like that require a lot of walking and lifting. I can try, it never hurts to try.

Anyway you kind of shot an arrow in my ship.  It's better to know about it then not. I don't know how that would work out staying at my x-wife's while looking for work. If I get approved for disability I would not be allowed to make more then a certain amount of money anyway i would think. I could ask them if I get approved. I could stay in a spare bedroom if I went there, but man I would rather eat shrimp and vomit then go there, it's not fair to her either for me to show up, she offered to let me stay there, but still it just seems wrong, really wrong. If i don't make much at Idiego maybe I would have enough to by a old clunker car or truck to go looking for work, no wheels no job over there in the area she lives. Their is a lot of woods and they do have transportation for the university people but that does little good if you don't work at the university. ALL I CAN DO NOW IS HOPE IT GOES VIRIL AT iNDIEGOGO, I NEVER HAVE THAT KIND OF LUCK. I will be lucky if it goes over one thousand realistically.

Well I just felt like my legs were kicked out from underneath me. Anyway I will email the embassy tomorrow and ask about the passport. I don't have to nickels to rub together I will tell the embassy that and mention how could I go back to the USA. They might respond to my email in a few days. The girl I'm staying with has a foreign boyfriend, her cash cow that seems to be poorer then me. Her daughter was using her phone the other day and i asked for the phone to disable wi fi so I could set up indiegogo the net was very slow then. I saw her yesterdy and she had not internet I asked her for the phone so I could enter the password for her, she got mad and screamed for two days about that. I told her I selected forget so her daughter would not bumped me off the net. I told her just give me your phone it will take 2 second and you will have internet back. She would not give me her phone instead she fought about it for two days non-stop. I asked her why are you angry? it's not a problem, i set the password and you have internet again. i only turned it off one time in a week to set up Idiegogo. Everyday it's like that, tiny problems built into mountains. I will just pitty her poor boyfriend.

Any event, you sank my ship.  Thanks, I think.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Michael,
The question I have is could you still do shop work?    That does not require heavy lifting.    Sorry I come from an HVAC family.  One uncle had a sheet metal shop, 2 of my uncles and my dad (at one point in time) owned their own HVAC companies and 2 uncles worked for other companies.  The other one worked part time since he was blind in one eye.(Later both eyes)  But he knew the business too.    Heck as kids we used to play to in the shops.
Just another idea.  
Oh and Michael the reasons RVs are so expensive right now is due to the oil field booming.    Trust me, saw a piece of junk the other day and they wanted 3K for it.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Jana's advice is really good, Michael. When one is very far down, it's tempting to try to solve all one's problems in one fell swoop. I don't think it's doable, though. And the risk is that no progress will happen at all because all the steps have been tangled up together. One thing falls through, so the whole effort fails. I think setting separate, manageable goals and working on them like a series of tasks is more likely to yield success.

First, find a firm place to live in the U.S. A.E. is offering, and it sounds like you have no other options, so I can't imagine any answer other than "yes!" Then you'll know where you're headed. Wherever A.E. lives is where you need to go.

Then, get the passport straightened out. Having a campaign that ends sooner would give you the money you need to do that. If you cancel your current campaign, I think those of us who've donated would be happy to redonate to a new campaign set to end in mid-January instead. 

Then get a plane ticket and go to the U.S., hopefully through an appeal to the embassy as a destitute American stuck abroad. Who cares if they make you sign an agreement to repay the cost? You can deal with that later, once more immediate problems are addressed.

Once you're here, start looking into benefits -- getting onto Medicaid, getting disability, etc. Medical attention for the blisters is probably important: you need to find out what's causing them. Hopefully it's just the wetness of the environment where you're living, but it's best to be sure.

Once your health is stabilized, you can think about generating some income in a way that's physically sustainable until disability comes through or until you hit retirement age.

Once you have income, either through disability or a job, you can look for your own place. Maybe that'll be an RV, maybe not. It's premature to be worrying about that now, since it's so far down the list.

One thing at a time.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

JanaOnWheels said:


> I don't mean to be discouraging, because Lord knows you don't need that, but...
> 
> Exactly what kind of Social Security are you trying to get? I'm confused because you refer to it in different ways. Like you saying that one usually gets it at 62 but you're hoping to get it sooner. That's retirement. Then you speak of being disabled, and the people you live with thinking you're 'messed up enough' to get it. That suggests SSI (Supplemental Security Income - for people who are disabled). Then you mention a pension - I have no idea what that is, or are you talking about some kind of benefit from a former job?
> 
> ...


I was given it my first time out back in 2010 for Bipolar, before I got published. I'd heard horror stories and how long it took people to get approved, so I was prepared for the worst, but it went through quick--total and permanent. I suppose that's the exception, as I keep hearing how difficult it is for most people, so I definitely wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I knew a guy with a terminal illness that was having heck getting SSI and medical help.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I knew a guy with a terminal illness that was having heck getting SSI and medical help.


Yeah, it's odd. Anyone I've known with a mental disability, including myself back in the day, had no problem getting it. But, physical disabilities, forget about it.


----------



## Ghostwalk (Nov 1, 2014)

JanaOnWheels said:


> Yes, they will send you to a doctor. THEIR doctors. When I went, the doctor said, "Can you get out of your wheelchair?" I said, "I can transfer out." He said, "Can you get out of it, stand, and walk?" I said, "I can kinda stand and shuffle a few steps, carefully, like when I go to the restroom." When he spoke to Social Security, he told them that based on his findings, I could stand and walk for up to 15 minutes at a time, and therefore I shouldn't qualify. He took 'shuffling a few steps' and turned it into a level of mobility that I do NOT have.


That reminds me of an experience I had with a similar program in the UK -- I basically needed financial assistance during a long period of recovery after an operation. Couldn't really walk at all, partly because of pain/mobility issues, but also because the movements involved in walking at all massively increased the chances of the surgery not healing or causing further complications.

So I was seen by a doctor who went through a questionnaire that had a very similar 'how far can you walk?' question. The questionnaire was meant to be ranked on a 1-10 scale for each question, but I found out later he'd just been marking it as if it was binary -- 1 for absolutely immobile, 10 for anything above that. So my initial application was turned down and I had to waste time appealing it and going for further tests before they finally agreed. Such stupid systems.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

No I cannot do sheet metal work, I had a step after who did that work. I worked at the same company and learned I better sweep the shop and find away out in the field. Six months later I was a duct mechanic installing A/C systems in houses and commercial buildings. Best job i ever had was doing service work in Bonita Springs, Fl. I worked for the same boss about three different times, he treated me like a king. He did a lot of mobile home parks and such.

I would call him and ask for someone to bring me ductwork if they were coming out my way or t-stat wire and he would tell m no way, your needed elsewhere, he would send a installer to make the corrections. Such a collapsed flew duct causing the A/C unit to ice up on the return air side, Shorted out t-stat wire where I had no extra wire to use. He did not like me crawling underneath the trailers and I always got help If they were busy and I had to change out a A/C unit. Most companies they never gave any help and that is why my back is no good today. When I worked in Iraq I did Preventive maintenance at one location before I got the job as a supervisor at the Iranian refugee camp.

No one wanted to work with me except for two people and they were loyal and would not work for anyone else. I had just a two man crew and we were pulling out 60 window units a day and taking them apart and pressure washing them and putting them back, six man crews struggled to do thirty a day. My guys were worn out and I worked with them even when they tried to push me away, they said don't need my help, I told them BS I am the boss here and you guys are young, but to damn weak so I helped them ad gained their respect though sweat and hard work, when the chips were down they re-paid me with loyalty and defended me against nine people who tried to get me fired so they did not have to work with me. My two guys told everyone we didn't need any one else in our crew and that is how it remained. I always tell people respect is earned, if given and not earned it has no meaning. I protected my guys and They worked there butt's off, but I made sure they had mor time to rest then anyone else. They di double the work and they should be rewarded for that.I always got impossible job to do.

Another time I had a dead line on a new style t-wall building to install 18 A/C systems in a building with tall ceilings. I laid out the job and had my people laid out and ran the copper lines and wires, line-sets they call them. I had the carpenters install plywood on the walls to mount the evaporators and I had guys level out the back area for the condenser to be set.The following day we installed all eighteen units. I had four Indians and six Iranians at the time. I had to send four of the Iranians to work at a different location with my Yugoslavian second in charge guy.He was a good man and he helped to calm me down when I almost went into rages if I could not get something done, I have since mellowed out.  I worked eight years in the middle east and I learned how to do the impossible everyday. I could turn a group of guys who could not even picked their noses properly into the best installers and service techs on the base. If you go to my face book base I still have Indian friends who worked for me in the middle east who adore me, I worked their a*s's off, but I gave them respect and no one else ever did. One day I had a very big out of shape American guy who was a new hire work with me, not something I wanted and I told him to sit in the back of the truck, I had a four door silverado and put my best working Indian guy in the front. At the end of the day he went back to the shop and complain to the boss, whining like a girl ad I had to let him sit in the front, he was useless and could not fix or install anything, but he was an American so he got to sit in the front. I never played that came, I did not care where you came form I based it on your ability to never give up and work hard and learn, don't be lazy. I told my guys I would find ways for them to be lazy just leave that part to me, when a work order came at lunch time, do it and eat lunch later.

I told them before they go home everyday the shop, trucks and the trash all had to be clean and in good shape. They did not listen. I called everyone to the shop at 9 o'clock to empty the trash and I told them next time it would be 2 in the morning. The key to giving them breaks was to make sure our shop, trucks were in perfect shape, the camp manager could not walk into our shop and say why is your shop a mess or your trucks dirty. If my guys were all sitting down reading comic books when he came in, he kept his mouth shut and just said hi to everyone. I told him when I got to the camp he was hammered everyday by the military with work orders a week or two old, work not getting done and call backs. I said if a call comes in at lunch time we do it, night time I do it. no back log of work orders o don't mess with my people or we will work iike everyone else and not work are butts off. I said my people work their butt's off, but they get more break then anyone else also,, I said just leave us alone and the work will get done. My guys adored me an the other shops hated us. Jobs that were suppose to take a week to finish we did in a day or two.

I'm tire to sit on my butt for two years, it's more tiring to do nothing, then to actually work. Idiegogo i just checked and nothing but crickets happening there.

Anyway, it is what it is...I either sink or float. I just need to get back there let someone else travel the world. 3 1/2 years in Germany, 8 in the middle east and forever in the Philippines, it's time to learn English again.  TV here stuck on the local TV channels, people around here never sleep, and they talk more then I thought was humanly possible, quite is good, I miss it. They never shut-up...

Yea, stressful my future is, that's life I guess.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Michael,
You want an amusing story.  My heater went out the day of my dad's funeral.  The receptionist on the phone at the company we had to use said no it didn't and no she was not going to send anyone out.  I promptly asked her for her HVAC license number which companies are required to have now.  She said what do you mean you want my license number I just answer the phone.  Her boss walked by about then and took over the phone.  I said hi.  My heater went out and your receptionist is telling me no it didn't.  He asked for my name.    I gave him my name.  He said my guys will be there in under 20 minutes.  I would come out myself but I have to go home and change clothes.  I will see you this afternoon.
His guys came out and fixed the heater in a hurry.

At the funeral home, he asked if they had done a good job on the heater and that he had told the receptionist, no diagnosing over the phone and that I (the caller) knew more about heating and air conditioning than she did.  He then told her who I was.  
The business owner's first job was working under my father.
Now here are some more hugss.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Two emails were sent- One to the US embassy asking for assistance with passport renewal, it expired last month and a plane ticket and expenses at airport to clear Immigration which is close to 100 for that because I have a resident card. Tourist can leave for under 20 dollars.

The second email is to the ex wife who is from Columbia, she i 3 1/2 years older then me and she never took another man. So that part would not be a problem with a jealous husband running around. Me and her have been finished a long time and neither one of us has feeling for each other anyway. My son is in the marines and I could sleep in his bedroom, it just does not feel right going there at all. Eat shrimp first and vomit factor comes into play.

I could try to get something for a job that allows me a apartment for part of the hire on deal which is not uncommon for a maintenance man at a apartment complex.

Anyway I took the first steps needed and now I wait for replies from the two emails. The disability is not looking promising and either is the idiegogo, I had to try though. Who knows maybe one day I will get my life back in order and will be able to Turkey hunt again, a nice cherry box call and a nice slate, that would be nice. A little piece of chalk for the box call.

It's a waiting came now. I have been a way so long I don't know what to expect. I was there for two months only when Iraq finished to get a new job for Afghanistan I had to go there for my training. What I saw I did not like at all, dollar stores and title loan company's and pawn shops everywhere, that's a sign of a weak economy. I will be going to the Clemson, SC area. Last time I was at the University it was over 11 years ago to bow hunt for Deer.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Hey Michael,
> You want an amusing story. My heater went out the day of my dad's funeral. The receptionist on the phone at the company we had to use said no it didn't and no she was not going to send anyone out. I promptly asked her for her HVAC license number which companies are required to have now. She said what do you mean you want my license number I just answer the phone. Her boss walked by about then and took over the phone. I said hi. My heater went out and your receptionist is telling me no it didn't. He asked for my name. I gave him my name. He said my guys will be there in under 20 minutes. I would come out myself but I have to go home and change clothes. I will see you this afternoon.
> His guys came out and fixed the heater in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the lost of your father. My step father died a few years ago but he had to wait a long time, he was in his late 70's when he finally died, H*ll was full and he had to wait his turn.

Thanks for the hug, takes deep breathe and wonders what in the world am I getting myself into...

It will be kind of cool if she throws my butt in the street and i keep going and never come back... I could just see the shock on her face, she would lose her control, her power...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Sorry about the lost of your father. My step father died a few years ago but he had to wait a long time, he was in his late 70's when he finally died, H*ll was full and he had to wait his turn.
> 
> Thanks for the hug, takes deep breathe and wonders what in the world am I getting myself into...


No sorries needed Michael. He died in 1997. Now is it what are you getting into or out of.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Given that nothing can happen without that Passport, Michael, it seems to me that you're now on the right track in talking to your embassy and trying to get that sorted out. One small goal at a time is  usually the best way. 

I would like to hear that your story has a happy ending. I am not American, but I think it is a great country--and I can understand why you'd want to go *home.*  

Good luck!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The only thing that matters is I am returning home- Home for me is everywhere, Montana, Texas, Virginia, where ever I want to go. My address is America and not the Philippines. A new world for me and a new place, but it's still my home.

I want to go to wal-mart and just stare at things I could never see here, speak English with people who will understand me. I don't want to ever leave again, let someone else go play in the wars. I guarded Rudolf  Hess in Spandau prison he was what was left from WWII . I guarded US Embassy's and Important people and played cowboy's and Indians with the royal Marines of England. I worked with Iranian Terrorists that were protected by the US Government and worked in two wars. Let someone else have a go of it. I have had to many people try to kill me and missed. It's time to leave all that behind now. The youth of today can enjoy all that now. I even had my own uncle shove a 25 acp in my face and try to kill me, but he was to drunk to pull the trigger. The Philippines they wanted to, but I did not hand around for them to get a machete.

All I can think of his a nice cherry hardwood box call and a slate to call the birds in. Let the world slip buy and let peace and quiet return to my life. That is what I want.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> Given that nothing can happen without that Passport, Michael, it seems to me that you're now on the right track in talking to your embassy and trying to get that sorted out. One small goal at a time is usually the best way.
> 
> I would like to hear that your story has a happy ending. I am not American, but I think it is a great country--and I can understand why you'd want to go *home.*
> 
> Good luck!


America has it's flaw's and so do I. I was born in Norfolk, Va and two of the greatest men I ever knew came from there, my two grandfather's. I had less then desirable father's and I turned out just like them, not a good father. but I did not beat my kids, I stayed in the wars to shower my kids with money instead of love. The Colombian wife told me there was more to life then just giving your kids money. She was right. My grandfather fought in the war and when I missed the war in Afghanistan I felt robbed of my honor. We loaded up on C-130's to go to fight a war in Afghanistan and we were told to stand down, Russia went instead of us. I felt robbed I was just a kid, 17 or 18 and did not know better at the time. I saw a chance to go to Iraq repairing A/C units and I took it, combat zones meant hazard pay and overseas allowance. I had a civilian rank of gs 12 or 13 so the paid scale was up there right around a Colonel. heck after one war ended I tried to find another war to go to and I found Afghanistan, the money was good, so why not and by then I was use to the environment. I was not a soldier just a civilian DOD worker that worked for two of the big three companies and I got hired by the third company and failed the medical.

If i did not fail always the medicals I would have found another war somewhere, war was big money.

At first your scared, the knees shake and you think they will drop a mortar or a rocket on you and you will die, after 8 years when they shoot at you, the complacency sets in and it's a annoyance only. That's when people get killed. Not going to bunkers during incoming mortar or rocket attacks and such. It was nervous times going on helicopter and convoys when you left the base they loved IED's and that is how I landed the job in Afghanistan I was replacing someone who was killed in a IED attack against a convoy. The wars are all over for me now... It's someone else's tun to play cowboys and Indians.

Update, I just received a email from South Carolina, I can stay there until I get on my feet. Now it's just the Embassy, I will update when I hear back from them, but it will probably be a few days.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am taking the advice of people here and not wait till the cows come home in February, they might never come. I am waiting to hear back from the Embassy and if they can help I will fly as soon as passport is taken care of and tickets and immigration fees are met.

I have a blurb at Idiegogo and it's not a good one. Any idea's


Title: Bring me home

The Story
Ten years ago I went to work in Iraq and spent 7 years there and 1 in Afghanistan. I sent money to America during that time to support my kids, my marriage had already fallen apart. After calling many of times and hearing the kids in the background say to tell him I'm not here, I stopped calling. I stayed for eight years in war zones until I got hurt on the job and received a force reduction cut, that was two years ago. I always sent a lot of money for my kids while I worked overseas, They no longer talked to me, but the money I always sent. I did not want to leave the wars because I needed the extra money to send to my kids.

Everyone was going home and I stayed, it was a hard life, but my kids depended on the money.

I received no year end bonus or any money from the company. Six months later I tried to go to Dubai to work for a different company and again I did not pass the medical. I filed for Social Security Disability and I don't know if I will get that or not at 56 years old. I built a house that was never completed and it was sold for less then a price of a used family car.

I received half the money and the person I was with received the other half. The money is long gone and so is she.

After I lost my job no one wanted anything to do with me. I rented a cheap place in Quezon city for awhile until the money dried up. I am now living in a squatter area in the Philippines. Where I live there is no rent to pay or electric, it's a condemned area where walls have cement on one side and cardboard and paneling on the other three sides. The walls stop about three or four feet short from reaching the ceiling. Mosquitoes and cockroaches infest the place along with rats, the stray cats keep the rats at bay unless we get flooded out which happens after a hard rain and then the rats swim inside with the flood waters.

The person I am staying with is letting me stay here in hopes I get a pension in February, that is the earliest I would know, that is six months after filing for disability. I write books now that do not sell well, I cannot afford a editor or proof reader. I make 20 to 40 dollars a month and the bank charges are 5 dollars for Philippines and 5 for South Carolina plus a monthly service charge of 5 dollars. I lose half my profits for the books to the banks.

I have no place to go anymore in America, but I miss America that is where I was born and where I belong.

I will try to buy a used motor-home so I will have a place to live and possibly find a campground that will let me stay there in exchange for maintenance work or I could camp in Wildlife management areas that allowed overnight camping.I have had some great people on Kboard's make some covers for my books for me free of charge and I made the rest.

I was a Hvac contractor who worked for two of the big company's in the middle east. I repaired A/C units for the troops. I miss America and want to come home where I belong. I am not a great person, but I have always tried to treat people good. I know it's a lot to ask of people I don't even know.

I have been stressed for so long and almost on a daily bases I am told I will be thrown in the streets. I am sure if I last until Feb and if I don' get the pension I will be thrown in the streets. This is a last ditch effort and I want to thank everyone for their consideration on this matter, Please bring me home from the Philippines, back to America again, thank you.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael, here is a revision. Mostly I moved things around and tried to tighten it up a little, and make it more clear in a few spots. Overall, I like it the way you wrote it; it's very straightforward and no-nonsense. Where I had questions, I put three asterisks next to my question and put it in brackets. About living in the Philippines: you need one sentence explaining how/why you got to the Philippines from the Middle East. Strangers reading your message will be asking, why is he living in the Philippines? I believe you said you already had a girlfriend there and that's why you went. Or maybe it was just a good place to go at the time, because of the low cost of living, and you never thought that things would get this bad.

Here you go, just suggestions:

Bring Me Home

My Story

Ten years ago I went to work in Iraq. I spent seven years there and one year in Afghanistan. I was an HVAC contractor who worked for two of the big military contractors in the Middle East. I repaired A/C units for the troops. My marriage had already fallen apart, but I always sent money to America while I worked overseas to support my kids. After calling many times and hearing the kids in the background say to tell him I'm not here, I stopped calling. They no longer talked to me, but I kept sending the money. I did not want to leave the war zones. Everyone else was going home, but I stayed. It was a hard life, but I knew my kids depended on the money.

I kept working in the war zones until I was injured on the job and received a force *** [should this word be "forced"?] *** reduction cut. That was two years ago. I did not receive a year-end bonus or any severance pay from the company. Six months later I tried to go to Dubai to work for a different company, but I could not pass the medical exam due to my injuries. Earlier this year I filed for Social Security Disability benefits; I have permanent injuries to my back and my feet. I don't know if I will get disability or not, and at 56 years old I am still too young to apply for regular Social Security retirement. *** [There's a gap here - when did you go to the Philippines? Why did you go there? To live with a woman you loved? I think I remember you saying you were Skype messaging to her from the war zone. Or just because the cost of living there was low?] *** I started building a house in the Philippines that was never completed due to financial hardship, and I had to sell it for less then a price of a used family car. I received half the money for the house sale, and the person I was with received the other half. The money is long gone and so is she.

After I lost my job, none of my friends in the Philippines wanted anything to do with me. I rented a cheap place in Quezon City for a while until the money dried up. I am now living in a squatter area in the Philippines. Where I live there is no rent to pay or electric bill; it's a condemned area where walls have cement on one side and cardboard and paneling on the other three sides. The walls stop about three or four feet short from reaching the ceiling. Mosquitoes and cockroaches infest the place, along with rats. The stray cats keep the rats at bay, unless we get flooded out, which happens after a hard rain. Then the rats swim inside with the floodwaters.

The person I am staying with is letting me stay here in hopes I get the Social Security Disability money starting in February 2015. That is the earliest I would know; that is six months after filing for disability. I have heard that many people are turned down for SS disability, so I am not confident that I could get it on the first try. I write books now, but they do not sell well. I cannot afford an editor or proofreader. There are some great people on the Kboards forum who have made some covers for my books free of charge, and I made the rest. I make 20 to 40 dollars a month from my books, but the bank charges are 5 dollars for Philippines and 5 for South Carolina plus a monthly service charge of 5 dollars. I lose half my profits for the books to the banks.

I have no permanent place to go anymore in America, just a couple of American friends who have offered to put me up temporarily until I can get back on my feet. I will try to buy a used motor-home so I will have my own place to live, and possibly find a campground that will let me stay there in exchange for maintenance work, or I could camp in wildlife management areas that allow overnight camping.

I deeply miss America. That is where I was born, and I want to come home where I belong. I am not a great person, but I have always tried to treat people well. I know this is a lot to ask of people I don't even know.

I have been stressed for so long, and almost on a daily basis I am told I will be thrown in the streets. I am sure if I last until February and don't get the Social Security disability benefits, the person in whose squatter shed I am living will throw me out. This is a last ditch effort and I want to thank everyone for their consideration on this matter. Please bring me home from the Philippines, back to America again, thank you.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

P.S., I bought three of your books tonight. Hope that helps a little more.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It helps out a lot, thanks for buying them. I hope they don't upset you, they have a lot of violence in them.

Thanks for the blurb help and i will use it and make changes where you suggest.

Should I add this to the top? or leave it out? I saw many people who donated were from foreign countries.

This:
After being away for 13.5 years I felt I had a chance to see the hardships and joys of the world. 3.5 years in Germany, 7 years in Iraq and 1 year in Afghanistan and the last two years in the Philippines. Germany I went there in 1976-77 during a time where the economy was doing good. If you went on the back street's you could still see people who came from other countries having a rough time of it. 

It was nothing like Iraq and Afghanistan at all or for that matter the Philippines. I learned a few things; we all had the same desires and wishes. It did not matter what your religion was.

I worked with the men in the Middle East and made many friends in Afghanistan. They all wanted the fancy toys just like me, internet had started in a big way and cell phones with internet capabilities were very popular. It all took a back burner to the needs of the people and their families, the hard winters hit Kabul and the suffering of the small children caused many people to put their fancy toys on hold to get winter clothes for the children. The suffering was real and all they wanted was a better life for their family that they loved, seems familiar doesn't it? 

We all want the same things no matter what language we speak. Iraq had their fill of suffering and to this day they still suffer. If you have the extra money to help survivors of war torn countries then do so. When I left the Kabul area they were getting many people who were returning from other countries, that puts burden on the people who are already there. Help if you can, The Philippines needs a lot of help for the starving, corruption is so high that some of the help will never reach the people in need. I have worked with many nationalities and all I can ask on an international level is to help the people in the war torn countries first, if there is anything left then throw a little my way. I setup the fund for 20,000 and I was going to change it latter, I emailed to change it, but I guess it's locked to that sum and I cannot change it. My story follows below. I added this section because I saw many people here were from Countries all over the world who were making donations. I have seen a lifetime of suffering and joined the people of the Philippines in suffering, it's time to go home.

and possible title change to this?  Bring me home- I address the "WORLD" or are he changes over doing it? It is Force and not forced. Like delta force... the military term for a force similar to a unit.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the original title, Bring Me Home.

I like your addition too. Your story is already quite long for an Indiegogo page -- however, I've seen much longer text from people raising money for high-tech projects, so the length may not be a problem. The additional material gives a broader perspective on your life and your outlook.

Don't worry about the violence in your books. I just skim over parts of books if I run across something that bothers me. Anyway, the articles I see on Google News every day about wars and crimes have hardened me a little. For example, today there was a news story about an Australian woman who stabbed her eight children to death. In my own city the police just caught a serial killer who had four victims that they know of, so far. Violence is part of real life.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It's long already, leave it or add it? I just worry they will get bored and fall a sleep.

The world is a crazy and violent place, hopefully one day that will change, but I doubt it.

I see violence over here everyday, desperation leads to violence and add Christmas and the lack of gifts and any Christmas at all really stress's people out. No one around here has money to buy Christmas gifts... Sad time of year. I wish I could just sleep until it was over. I saw you were from Georgia, I have a mother who is from martin, Ga.  We have not talked in over 15 years, might not ever again.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> It's long already, leave it or add it? I just worry they will get bored and fall a sleep.
> 
> The world is a crazy and violent place, hopefully one day that will change, but I doubt it.
> 
> I see violence over here everyday, desperation leads to violence and add Christmas and the lack of gifts and any Christmas at all really stress's people out. No one around here has money to buy Christmas gifts... Sad time of year. I wish I could just sleep until it was over. I saw you were from Georgia, I have a mother who is from martin, Ga. We have not talked in over 15 years, might not ever again.


Yep, I'm from Atlanta, born here and never lived anywhere else. You never know, you might get to talk to your mother again someday.

I hear you about sleeping through Christmas. Many of us older people spend it alone, once our parents pass away and our siblings are scattered around the country. But you get used to it.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess if you ignore it, you can get use to it.

I added it to the top, I can always change it later at Idiegogo.

Idiegogo is crickets only anyway.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

$600 now. Hopefully that might be enough to buy your plane ticket, if you haven't managed to get an embassy loan before then?

If you're already back in America by the time it comes through, then you can use it for help with job-hunting or to buy a cheap car or something to help you look for work?

I wish you all the best in finding your way back home; and it's great that you've got somewhere organised to stay once you get back.

Hugs from Scotland.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> $600 now. Hopefully that might be enough to buy your plane ticket, if you haven't managed to get an embassy loan before then?
> 
> If you're already back in America by the time it comes through, then you can use it for help with job-hunting or to buy a cheap car or something to help you look for work?
> 
> ...


It's probably half for a ticket, Flying is expensive now. I hope the Embassy can help with Immigration, ticket and passport. The 600 should be a great help towards a old car or truck to look for work. Immigration, passport and ticket I would guess will be close to 1500, 300 for immigration and passport. They get you when you have a resident card at the immigration desk, like 3000 peso and terminal fee another 750 I will guess. Passport and courier fees maybe 150.

600 is a great start and certainly helps. Kboards has been amazing, almost all the funds came from Kboards I also appreciate "too much" that you got me over that 588 point, 600 looks much better. Thanks again and everything is a start that I did not have before, I have a glimmer of hope now, My hope for the disability has been shot down. I would rather get a job and do something. I use to work 7 days a week and 12 hours a day in the Middle east, now the only callous I have are on my butt. Thanks again.

I will post a update here as soon as I hear from the embassy, it's Saturday here and I doubt they work on the weekends.

Well the guy got five of my books now and one stared the books, he doesn't even download half of them. nice guy.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A3DIZRARW4LQFQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_pdp

I told Amazon but nothing happened. I guess after they get tired of one staring me they will go play with someone else, same person that one stared me about a year ago with other books. Maybe they get a commission on how many one stars they can give? Don't know. You have heard of a serial killer before, well this person is a serial one starer.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael:

Here is another idea - 

Google "Successful Indiegogo campaigns" or "All time highest GoFundMe campaigns" or similar to see how they are worded / structured.

Focus on firemen, policemen, etc. (ie no campaigns involving kids or animals, since that approach is not really apropos).

Notice how they are worded... "This person was doing x and y happened that caused z. The impact for this person is abc. Why should you help? Because this person is a good person, and is having a tough time. Any help, etc etc."

GETTING TO THE POINT is what I am seeing in these examples.

As a writer, I know you can come up with a compelling narrative that cuts all the meat from the bone.

Your goal is to communicate your situation, and do it concisely. A person reading your campaign should feel sympathy, and want to help.

I think if you review a few of these examples, you can easily meet your original goal.

Don't be afraid to change / edit / fix the ad copy.

You are in a situation where you need to be the best salesman, marketer and advertiser you can be.

Best of luck, as always!

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Good idea's, I will check a few for idea's. Thanks.

I have far to many weeds now blocking the path, no one can find the gold if they cannot see it.

Lets see I could never sell a cup of water to anyone and now I have a $20,000 campaign to be successful with, no problem.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

My new blurb:

My name is Michael a 56-year-old man that was repairing an Air Conditioning unit in Florida on 9-11-2001. The owner of the house ran outside and told me to hurry up there was something I needed to see on the TV. I watched the instant replay as two commercial airlines crashed into the north and south towers of the world trade center. The Pentagon would be hit as well to include an airliner hitting the ground and missing it's target. One plane would be a possible accident, but four meant we were at war and being attacked.

My wife walked out on me two months before the attacks, I worked two jobs and could only afford a three-year-old car, not a new one and we rented a house. We had no money to buy a house of our own, we were living pay check to pay check. She left and told me on the way out she wanted better for her and the two kids. After watching the attack, it just felt wrong to be apart from my family and I called and begged for her to come home. She came to Florida and helped pack and we all went to Georgia to live. Soon I found a great job in South Carolina and we moved into a nice three-bedroom apartment, which was included in my benefits package. I received a paycheck every two weeks and we were doing ok. The love was missing, after she left it never returned and we were like two strangers living together.

Two years later, they sold the place where I worked and now I was out of a job and a place to live. I found other work and it was little odds and ends type work repairing Air Conditioning units for a company that did not have a lot of work.  August 2004 I found myself out of work and money, struggling to find something with no luck. I then found a job working for a big company in a war zone with the largest salary I had ever seen, hazard pay and overseas allowance for working in a combat zone. I was scared of course and I made sure I had good life insurance incase I got killed.

I figured if I got hit with a rocket or mortar the wife and kids would be set for life. At that time I knew my marriage was over. I went on to work for seven years in Iraq Sending support every month for my kids even after they stopped receiving my calls, I could hear them in the background to tell him I'm not here. I stopped calling, but the money I always sent. I also sent money for a divorce. I never went back and when on my first vacation to the Philippines in February 2005. I met a girl over there and we started talking with each other and over the next year or so fell in love. I called her daily and saw her every four months for two weeks and sometimes three weeks depending on the vacation time allowed.

I finally found love, it felt great and I was happy for the first time in a very long time. The war ran it's path and seven years later I was out of work. I had another job lined up in Afghanistan, I went back to South Carolina to train for that job, and two months later I was working in Afghanistan. I worked there for just a little less then a year and I was due for my vacation and got hurt using a hilti rotary hammer drilling holes over-head through cement walls, sometimes drilling non- stop for five or six hours at a time, the drill weighed 40 pounds. The day before I was scheduled for R&R my private area swelled up like two large grape fruits and I was scared that never happened to me before. 

The drilling all the time for a few days took it's toll and now I was told the vacation was canceled and I would be flown to Dubai under medical. They cut me open in four places down there to remove the fluid that was one operation. and They found another problem from a prior hernia operation I had 25 or so years before. They found fatty tissue and cut me open again with a four inch cut to remove the old tissue. I was told I would be flown to the Philippines to recover and I could come back to work after 6 weeks I just had to clear it with a doctor first. I had a bad infection from the operation and I lie on the floor for three weeks unable to walk, both places were infected. After taking medication I finally got over the infections and went to see a doctor to get approval to return to work. Six days before my year end check for 3,200 was due they gave me a email of force reduction cut, I lost my job and my bonus.

I started building a house in the Philippines a few years before that time. It was never finished. I tried to get compensation from the insurance company and they wrote me a bad report telling of my injuries were all prior conditions and my body was simply worn out. I now have hydrotropic arthritis of my back, my vertebrae's rub together and curvature of the spine. A year ago my foot was almost cut off with a grinder accident in the Philippines and now I have blisters always on the bottom of my feet and numb toes. 

I have had no money to find out what is wrong with that. I have not worked in two years. The house was sold a while ago for less then a used family car would sell for, I received half and the girl I fell in love with got the other half. The money is long gone and so is she. I rented a place in Quezon city until the money ran out. I now live in a squatter area in Caloocan where there are no electric bills or rent, it's a shack where the walls stop three feet or so from the ceiling. One wall is made from cardboard and plastic bags that covers a three or four foot drop off ditch. Rats and cockroaches are everywhere, but the cats keep the rats away unless we have a flood and then the rats swim inside the house seeking dry ground.

I am told on a daily bases they are going to throw me in the streets and it's stressful. I applied for Social Security disability and the earliest I would find out is February, not likely I will get it at 56 years old. I am only in the squatter area because they think I will get the disability in February, if I don't they will throw me into the streets. I was in the infantry for 3.5 years in Germany and worked in the Middle East supporting the troops and fixing there A/C units. Someone told me I could stay with them for a short time if I made it to the states, but they have no money to help.

I need help to get back on my feet and return to America where I belong. I want to find a job over there and try to save up and get a used motor home so I would have a place to live.

I helped our troops for a long time and now I am asking for some help myself to return to America, anything you could afford can help, one dollar or anything at all.

I was not comfortable on asking for help, but people from a writers forum suggested to give it a try so here I am. I write books, but do not have money for an editor and they don't sell well. I have been living on 20 to 40 dollars a month from book sales.

I thank you sincerely for any help you can give, so I can return to the country I love and miss.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Your new text still needs tightening up. Maybe set yourself a word limit, and try a couple of drafts within that limit. I'd also read the Indiegogo samples, as A.E. Williams suggested.

I know it's painful, but I wouldn't worry about the one-star guy right now. Unfortunately, many people who post here get hit by one-stars. You're in a crisis situation, and what you need to concentrate on is getting back to America. Once you are back home you can return to focusing on your writing and building up your readership. 

I wanted to say that I admire you for continuing to write and publish in the midst of a such an extremely stressful living situation. I don't think I'd be able to do it.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Michael Buckley said:


> The only thing that matters is I am returning home- Home for me is everywhere, Montana, Texas, Virginia, where ever I want to go. My address is America and not the Philippines. A new world for me and a new place, but it's still my home.
> 
> I want to go to wal-mart and just stare at things I could never see here, speak English with people who will understand me. I don't want to ever leave again, let someone else go play in the wars. I guarded Rudolf Hess in Spandau prison he was what was left from WWII . I guarded US Embassy's and Important people and played cowboy's and Indians with the royal Marines of England. I worked with Iranian Terrorists that were protected by the US Government and worked in two wars. Let someone else have a go of it. I have had to many people try to kill me and missed. It's time to leave all that behind now. The youth of today can enjoy all that now. I even had my own uncle shove a 25 acp in my face and try to kill me, but he was to drunk to pull the trigger. The Philippines they wanted to, but I did not hand around for them to get a machete.
> 
> All I can think of his a nice cherry hardwood box call and a slate to call the birds in. Let the world slip buy and let peace and quiet return to my life. That is what I want.


I'm curious. What did Herr Hess have to say for himself, anything about his mission to England in the beginning of the war? What kind of man was he?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> I'm curious. What did Herr Hess have to say for himself, anything about his mission to England in the beginning of the war? What kind of man was he?


I was given an M-16a1 rifle an a guard tower with direct orders to not make eye contact or to talk with him, penalty a Article 15. I guarded him five different times, a week each time and once on Hitlers birthday, The only time I was allow to load my 20 round magazine which I kept 18 rounds in so I did not over-stress the springs in the magazine. Hitlers birthday we were on high alert, they were afraid we would be attacked and someone would break him out of prison.

He was the only prisoner in a 100 man prison, he lived the life of riley, he tried a few times to get the guards in trouble by engaging them in conversation , but no one fell for that bait. I was in the military if something went wrong you did not have a stress card to give for time out, someone punched you. A different kind of military back then. Hess everyday had his walks around the court yard, he was an elderly man who walked slowly and you could see he had pains and aches that accompany getting old, golden years- "BIG BS"

To many political things were happening and France, USA and the British would let him be release, they were missing one vote, the Russian vote which said no. It had nothing at all to do with Hes, nothing. No one gave a sh*t about him. The way it would happen is after hes was released or died Russia was allowed access to West Berlin for one additional Year, After that year they no longer would be allowed into West Berlin. Russia needed Hess Alive and in Prison, The other three powers needed him dead or released so they could shut down the prison. He had a good life in the prison, his own cooks and people to take car of all his need. He was not allowed to watch current events on the news or read about them, but he could read news from 30 years before or reading material that was labeled politically safe.

All the guards saw him every day where we walk the 360 degrees around our guard towers how could we not see him during his daily walks. 100% he did not take his own life and neither did Russia, that left only three other countries who could, you figure it out. Half the things in life are cover-ups, I even ws a part of mis leading the media so they would not get the real story a few times while in the military and as a contractor. It's a matter of National security and the media has no business to know everything, it could cause the needless lost of life, anything you see on TV the enemy see's as well. Maybe it's deceiving or whatever you want to call it, but all countries do it and it's needed. You are given the news they want you to know most times the truth is hidden, it has to be that way.

Update on my campaign, I went to sleep last night it was at 600 and I woke up, if I was a sleep, I briefly remember sleeping for a hour or two. Anyway it's still at 600. If Kboard did not bring it up to 600 it would still be at 588 and dead in the water. My personal opinion on Hess? I would have had him taken to a trial and had his punishment decided by the Jewish people, a eye for a eye, a hand for a hand. He was not being punished, he had a life as if he was in a five star hotel. Even if he was not responsible directly he knew about the crimes and he was not an Angel. The crimes that took place have been written in books and had film's made about what happened, it's history and when we start learning about are past we are condemned to relive it. I ask people here about dinosaurs, they never hear about hem, unless of course they see them in a movie. History is lacking throughout the world, people are losing what is important. My English is bad because I am never around English speaking people I have been away far to long even the TV plays a different language most days. Anyway here I go rambling and rambling on again, later folks.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The most powerful book I ever read and could not put down was called "Auschwitz" over 400 pages long, I was just a kid when I read it and the book still haunts my thoughts. I have no idea who wrote the paperback book. I was 18 or 19 when I read it, Somewhere about 38 years ago. It's a old book and I have no idea if it was a new release or a older book. A very powerful book that will let you know that serial killer are kind and gentle people compared to the crimes you will read about in that book. Imagine when I read the book I was in the best shape of my life, I ran five miles without even getting tired and i could throw a 150 pound man on my shoulder and carry him to the next country if I wanted to.  I was tough and had no problems punching someone to get there attention.I was a bit like the royal marines back then. I liked to fight and it did not take me much before I hit someone. The royal marines were a bit like that also, they would sometimes punch you for no reaon at all and if you got back up off the floor and punched them back and knocked them to the floor, they got back up and bought you a beer and you were friends.  a high cost for a beer, but what the heck.  They liked to fight a lot more then I did, I liked beer and chasing women much better when I was just a kid back then.

The french were the smart ones back then, the Brits and us if we found a girl we aimed to keep her, at least for the night. The French could care less,, if you wanted her, take her they would find another. Young soldier that's the only thing on their mind back then getting drunk and finding the girls. If I had it to do all over again I would have been better off being a Monk.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Revised, yet again...


Hi everyone, my name is Michael and I am 56 years old. I come from a family who has always served their country and fought in the wars to protect the freedom we have and enjoy.

I have worked overseas for 11.5 years and eight of them were in two wars in combat zones supporting the troops. I gave a part of my life for my country, my body has fallen apart and I have had injuries to include two operations and several medical ailments. I can no longer pass a medical physical to seek work. I always fail the exam.

I had a family life a long time ago, that no longer exists. I sent my kids money for their support always. I have resided in the Philippines for the last ten years and I have been out of work for the last two, I live now in a squatter area, which is infested, with rats, cockroaches and mosquitoes at night.

I am asking for help to return to America, so I can try and make a fresh start, I have no residency anymore there. Someone is allowing me to stay there for a short time so I can try to get back on my feet. I want to try eventually to buy a used motor-home so I can have a place to live. I filed for Social Security disability, not likely I will get it at 56, but it's worth a try. Any size donations you can give will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Your post on Spandau Prison was very interesting in its factual details, Michael, as was your above post. I'd suggest you write something with a World War II theme - it's an era that still fascinates many people as well as yourself. Maybe you could counterpoint Hesse's luxurious conditions in prison with your own desperate situation as a destitute expatriate stranded thousands of miles from home.

A book like that would certainly interest me.

My first World War II book is too short to be accepted by Bookbub and the second one doesn't have enough good reviews, but I was interested and surprised to note that in their advice to submitting authors they felt it worthwhile to point out that they look on World War II-themed books very favorably when considering which books to feature. That has to tell us something.

Best of luck with your efforts to get back home. Hopefully, you can do what is necessary to provide this particular saga of yours with a happy ending. I myself much prefer books and real-life stories that combine happy (and hopefully inspiring) endings with teaching moments.

You have a good shot at doing that now.


Philip


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Your post on Spandau Prison was very interesting in its factual details, Michael, as was your above post. I'd suggest you write something with a World War II theme - it's an era that still fascinates many people as well as yourself. Maybe you could counterpoint Hesse's luxurious conditions in prison with your own desperate situation as a destitute expatriate stranded thousands of miles from home.
> 
> A book like that would certainly interest me.
> 
> ...


I enjoy WW II stories and history. I had a long time ago a pile of WW II books, all gone now. In order to write about the subject I would need to have books and a good internet to research the stories. I would like to write about certain things in American history, small events that happened or characters that shaped the country from the old west. I had a few interesting events in my life, working side by side with terrorist defectors from Iran, guarding Hess and guarding the US embassy during the Baader Meinhoff terrorist attacks on embassy's in Germany. It all ages me.  They give me a 1911a1 and one clip of 230 grain ball ammo to defend the Embassy. I'm at the front door and the magazine is in my ammo pouch, I am not allowed to lock and load until after the threat exists. In other-wards if they enter the embassy I would have to ask the terrorists can you wait a second for me to load my pistol so I can shoot you, see how that might not work.  Sgt of the guard would come around to make sure you were not locked and loaded, makes no sense and makes the guards totally useless.

In America I always carried my 1911 cocked and locked with one in the chamber in a pancake holster when I was a civilian with a concealed weapons permit. A nice carry gun now is the Glock, reliable and butt ugly just like me.  Of course in 40 S&W or larger. 9mm has a place, but not with me.


----------



## Kendra Payne (Apr 30, 2014)

I cannot imagine being stuck somewhere away from home. When Amazon payments hit, I'll be sending a donation your way. I won't be able to send a ton but every little bit helps. Good luck and I hope you get home!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Kendra, even one dollar helps. It's Christmas time and I understand people have families and kids to buy gifts for. Even if you don't have the funds for a donation, a tweet or a shout-out to facebook helps. Thanks and Merry Christmas to you and your family.

*UPDATE:*

Last donation 23 hours ago, balance $600.00 No email as of yet from embassy, but it's Sunday and I'm sure they have the day off. I updated my blurb and it's half the size it was.
If anything exciting happens I will update. I sent a tweet out to my 1900 followers for Indiegogo. I will hold off sending another tweet for a few days or they will get tired and all unsubscribe.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Your post on Spandau Prison was very interesting in its factual details, Michael, as was your above post. I'd suggest you write something with a World War II theme - it's an era that still fascinates many people as well as yourself. Maybe you could counterpoint Hesse's luxurious conditions in prison with your own desperate situation as a destitute expatriate stranded thousands of miles from home.
> 
> A book like that would certainly interest me.
> 
> ...


Philip, did you know Michael has already published a book called "Spandau Prison"? It's a short book. I bought it a few days ago and have already read it. (I'm running behind on my to-be-read list, but I wanted to read that one, since I like WWII books too.) I never knew any of the details he described about the day-to-day business of guarding Hess. It was very interesting. I think he could expand that into a novel by writing himself as a fictional character, bringing in some more characters (both soldiers and local people) and coming up with a wartime/postwar storyline. I agree that a WWII book could be very successful.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Spandau is more of a political statement then a book. I know it was a cover up, I saw the east Germans and Russians everyday , they drove sometimes in the city and the East German guards looked at me and I looked at them across the Berlin wall all the time. I know the West wanted Russia out of their city and I am sure they would have used any means possible to achieve that goal, you could feel it in the air. After his release or death Russia no longer had a meal ticket to the west. They had one year after his release or death to enter the west, when the year was up they could no longer enter.

I think it was a cover-up and it stood out like a sore thumb. Hess had no value to anyone except Russia and East Berlin. The wall is long gone and o is Hess. Same like the Kennedy killing and the landing on the moon, maybe no one will ever know. Cuban missile crisis, many things are unclear.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Michael Buckley said:


> I was given an M-16a1 rifle an a guard tower with direct orders to not make eye contact or to talk with him, penalty a Article 15. I guarded him five different times, a week each time and once on Hitlers birthday, The only time I was allow to load my 20 round magazine which I kept 18 rounds in so I did not over-stress the springs in the magazine. Hitlers birthday we were on high alert, they were afraid we would be attacked and someone would break him out of prison.
> 
> He was the only prisoner in a 100 man prison, he lived the life of riley, he tried a few times to get the guards in trouble by engaging them in conversation , but no one fell for that bait. I was in the military if something went wrong you did not have a stress card to give for time out, someone punched you. A different kind of military back then. Hess everyday had his walks around the court yard, he was an elderly man who walked slowly and you could see he had pains and aches that accompany getting old, golden years- "BIG BS"
> 
> ...


Interesting story. I read Speer's book. He was able to talk directly with US Army guards. Must have been different rules with him.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> Interesting story. I read Speer's book. He was able to talk directly with US Army guards. Must have been different rules with him.


If he was allowed to talk it was pre-arranged for the media, in military matters it is always no-no. It's a distraction from duty and not allowed. As a private contractor working in the middle eat I was not even allowed to talk to the media, we had liaison people who we were to notify in case the media came and they would come and talk with them, if you talked to the media you could get fired quickly. The military is very aware of lose lips sink ships and even today that kind of stuff is not allowed. Talking to the military is all prearranged now especially a person on that level. Of course civilian contractors and the military worked together and could talk, people of importance such a Hess was all controlled, there are rules to follow especially when he is guarded by four Countries. Many people had a nose in Hess's well being. France, US, Britain and Russia. Everything require pre-approvals and headaches, guidelines to follow and the simple soldier was not part of that. Anything one country said could be used against them if Hess complained to another country, you see where this is going? Closed lips don't sink ships.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Michael,  I couldn't do much, but I was able to do a little something. I also shared on Facebook and hope you can come home soon. Hugs to you at Christmas! 

Things will get better for you. I know they will.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

JeanneM said:


> Michael, I couldn't do much, but I was able to do a little something. I also shared on Facebook and hope you can come home soon. Hugs to you at Christmas!
> 
> Things will get better for you. I know they will.


JeanneM, your donation was a great help, I am now able to put a update out. Thank you for your kindness.

*UPDATE:* Balance is continuing forward-$610.00 Thank you everyone. Indiegogo has helped some, but at least 90% of the donations all came from Kboards not Idiegogo.

I want to thank everyone here for giving me a chance, a little chance of hope, and seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it has been dark for a long time.

I will now also do a Indiegoggo update to send to the people who have not checked Kboards in a few days. Thanks again everyone from Kboards and i will keep updates to let everyone know what is happening. Nothing from embassy so far. It's 5:15 am now on a Monday morning 22 Dec 2014 and I don't expect I will get a reply until maybe tomorrow or Wednesday at the earliest..


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

Many people gave donations here, The embassy has not contacted me through the person I filed the SS with. So I sent another email through the embassy's manila webpage "[email protected]" Which says normally they respond in 24 hours. With Christmas I doubt that will happen, I have no way to call them by cell phone, mine broke and I have no one here to ask. I said I would update as soon as I heard something and after I had not, I thought the contact person might be off or no longer working there so I sent the direct email.

Balance has not changed still at $610.00 and I have fallen to the back of the pile on Idiegogo. I was not going to update without any news, but I felt I should considering, many here donated and I want to keep them aware of what was going on.

The same person just one stared a cry to santa, they have hit at least even of my books and probably all of them. won't have to worry about the 20 dollar or 30 dollar check any more. Amazon will do nothing. http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A3DIZRARW4LQFQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_pdp


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

From embassy-I have no budget to go there for now anyway, here is the reply. I told them I had no funds to go there. Maybe the person I contacted before will get back to me, if not I will just have to wait and try again after Christmas and new years.

Thank you for contacting the National Passport Information Center.

For passport services while abroad, it will be necessary for you to appear in person at the U.S. Embassy or nearest U.S. Consulate.

A list of U.S. Embassies and Consulates is available at: http://www.usembassy.gov

For further information, please refer to our website www.travel.state.gov or call (877) 487-2778, for TDD/TTY users 1-888-874-7793 (Mon-Fri 8:00AM to 10:00PM ET; excluding federal holidays). If you need to contact us again by email, please include all prior messages/correspondence in your reply so we can review what has previously taken place.
Thank you.
National Passport Information Center
Agent #1978


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I remember that book.  It made me cry.    Not to derail your thread but I so want to respond to that reviewer.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> From embassy-I have no budget to go there for now anyway, here is the reply. I told them I had no funds to go there. Maybe the person I contacted before will get back to me, if not I will just have to wait and try again after Christmas and new years.
> 
> Thank you for contacting the National Passport Information Center.
> 
> ...


Well, yes, you have to go in person. How far do you live from the local embassy?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

If you're in Caloocan, can you take the LRT1 down to Paco for about 15 pesos?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

You would have to take a tricycle to the lrt for 20 peso. they say the best way is a jeepney to devisoa and 1 jeepney to malate total 16 peso and a very long walk to embassy from there. I would have to have someone take me there, I would never find it, before long ago when I had money I took a taxi everywhere. a taxi one way from here is around 350 peso or 400. Getting someone to  take me there is like pulling teeth from a hungry tiger.

I checked the site and they said to expedite the passport if you needed it back fast, in 3 weeks "that's slow" it was an additional 60 dollars to the already cost of 100 dollars. I have no idea what the normal time is to get the passport back, back in 2004 when I worked for KBR I had to go to Texas to train and process. It took a very short time to get the passport back, a few days only I think. that was a new passport so I could go to Iraq. Calling the embassy is useless you leave a message and no one returns your call. If you go to the manila website it tells you to contact embassy, but they don't answer the damn phone. The Philippine i a poo country, but a lot is their own fault, i swear they must have 200 days of holidays from the 365 days, kids are never in school, always some kind of holiday and if they don't have one they make it up. a appointment for 9 in the morning might mean someone showing up at 4 pm if they ever show.

I use to get so mad, I told them "if I give you work and tell you 9 and you show at 9:15 don't bother I will get someone else, see this thing on my arm it's called a watch, use it I would tell them." I am sure the embassy which is manned mostly by Filipino's is on Christmas mode, I will try after new years a week after and start sending emails about getting a passport, ticket and to get a contact person to take care of my case.That is the one thing that drives me crazy, how can they over come if they never work, everyone sings and drinks, but they don't have jobs or money, how do they do it? How many times have I told them to throw the speakers and get a job? no one listens the music is to loud. A large nail like a 16 penny and a small hammer is called a electric drill here and a handsaw is called a electric circular saw here.

Ffloor joises that spand ten feet are made up of rotted 2x3, not 2x4's and there nailed together. I asked why don't you use 2 x 6 or 2 x 8? the answer is hun? After you walk under this stuff your nervous you know the floor will fall anyday. Masonry anchors and bolts are not used, a masonry nail that they hit into the wall with a 6 oz hammer, 16 or 20 oz hammer no one uses. anyone build here, not having a clue seems to not be important. house fires are normal here, the squatter area the wires are twisted together by hand and electrical tape is used, smoke from loose wires happens almost daily. the electric company disconnect for no payment and one hour later someone connect the power back, the squatter world. either that or no one has power. the electric company ha been disconnecting for years.

Nothing makes much sense here, it's all about survival, nothing else. I cannot write now my head is full of other things, I will write again, just not now and I will use a pen name and keep it secret so the one star reviewer might have a little more effort to find me, they get in trouble with Amazon they just come back with a different name and account and a different computer and IP address, they  are good at what they do. They are good at destroying someones life, I give them credit for that.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm looking at the google map and it's just over half a mile from the United Nations LRT stop to the embassy. Pretty much a straight shot up UN Ave to Roxas.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> I'm looking at the google map and it's just over half a mile from the United Nations LRT stop to the embassy. Pretty much a straight shot up UN Ave to Roxas.


Now add something you will not see on the map, you will not be able to walk five feet or just under 2 meters without two or three hands in your pocket. You are a foreigner here and a target. I use to take a taxi sometimes when I had to walk just 100 feet, I was tired of the constant stress of someone trying to always take your money or whatever they could get. Yes I need to get out of here. A half mile walk here is a ten mile walk anywhere else. The best method as I mentioned before is to get a contact person from the embassy so when you go there your not sitting there all day for nothing, only to have them tell you to come back a different day. It's the holidays, no matter how much I want to change that I can't. I will wait until new years is over and start sending out a lot of emails until I get a response. Sever over population makes nothing a straight line anymore.

The girl who will take me call's everyone a A*S Hole and it does not make for good public relations. I tell her to please close your mouth, when the Tricycle drivers take their Machetes and want to cut you up, the problem is mine not your's. I will be so glad to leave here. She calls them bad names for no reason, they say Joe you want a Tricycle, she cuss's them out. I'm kind of big and ugly and that has helped her from having them attack us both because of her mouth. One day someone will get her I'm sure, hope I'm not around when it happens.

Anyway the holidays will be over soon and with any luck people will start working here again.

Number 1 rule in the Philippines to include the embassy you need a contact person, the embassy has Philippine workers and sit's in the Philippines not in America. No contact person nothing happens here. It's not like America, it's a different world. The world will continue after January 1 and life will go on, until than, "nada."


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> Ok. Good luck.


Thank you. I will have some updates about the embassy as soon as the new year starts and people start answering there emails and reading them, not just throwing out a generic response. I have still hope and the person letting me stay here is more then happy for me to leave. She does not want her boyfriends to know I'm here. And now that I told her the Pension for disability does not look hopeful she is even more happy for me to get out. I told her already when I packed my back pack, if you want I can go now, I told her living in the street might be better then staying here, she is just worried what the neighbors would think, so I am still here for now. No pension=no value.


----------



## KZoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael,

Now that you're back in the States, I do encourage you to look at the resources list bundtbaby posted back in December (below). There are many _excellent_ organizations that offer emergency financial assistance, housing, employment help, and legal counsel to veterans in need.



bundtbaby said:


> I just looked online, it looks like some of these place give grants and financial assistance to veterans:
> 
> www.legion.org/financialassistance
> American Military Family - www.amf100.org
> ...


Here are some more:

US Vets - http://www.usvetsinc.org/programs-services/
VA - http://www.va.gov/homeless/
180 Place (In South Carolina) - http://one80place.org/veteran-services/
South Carolina Dept of Employment has special vets services: http://www.sces.org/jobs-land.asp
National Coalition For Homeless Veterans - http://www.nchv.org/index.php/help/help/step-by-step/
Veteran's Support Center - http://veteransupportcenter.org/
Veterans Plus - http://www.veteransplus.org/programs.html

General SC resources: http://www.needhelppayingbills.com/html/south_carolina_assistance_prog.html

Best wishes


----------

